# Jason Richardson Signature EBMM?



## MrYakob (Jan 26, 2016)

I was watching this video


When I noticed in the comments




> Mekk&#333; 1 day ago (edited)
> Looks like an awesome guitar.
> 
> 
> ...



Has there been any other news on this? I'm in love with his Buckeye JP so a sig model would be nuts!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 26, 2016)

> January 20th: Luke and I fly to NAMM. WOOOOOOOOOO  PARTY!!! The only purpose of my trip to NAMM is to discuss the making of my signature model with all of the lovely people at EBMM



I wonder what he would change on the regular Petrucci or the Majesty model. He is a fan of rosewood necks and the buckeye burl top on his recent Petrucci. Those guitars seem perfect for him so maybe its just some minor changes and new graphics or woods.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 26, 2016)

It is unlikely to be too much of a departure from a JP/superstrat. He def seems to love those models just fine. Eager to learn more.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 26, 2016)

The Petrucci model could just be treated like a platform ala Les Paul. I wonder what he'll bring to the table!


----------



## vinniemallet (Jan 26, 2016)

Damn I'm curious now


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 26, 2016)

I love how EBMM are most famous for their Petrucci guitars, that are signature models, which then leads to other guitarists getting signature models based on those guitars 

But man, if anybody deserves a sig it's him, hardest shredder in the business. Wonder what specs he would go for though, it doesn't seem like he needs any crazy specs from his guitars.


----------



## narad (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow, had not seen that before:







Prefer the sparkles but the more variation of EBMM there is the better.


----------



## Randy (Jan 26, 2016)

That burl looks like a JEM Floral.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jan 26, 2016)

Anyone else notice that her left eyelid droops a little?


----------



## Randy (Jan 26, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> Anyone else notice that her left eyelid droops a little?



I did not. I did notice that her music is horrible, though.


----------



## eightsixboy (Jan 26, 2016)

Randy said:


> I did not. I did notice that her music is horrible, though.



I was just about to comment, why the hell did EBMM create a sig model for her, and the dude from Maroon 5 lol. 


Lost a little respect for EBMM now. Up until recently they only had sig models of epic guitarists, and now, well........


----------



## Beefmuffin (Jan 26, 2016)

He prefers the Majesty over any guitar he owns as far as playability goes. I don't believe he would go that way as far as aesthetics, but he has expressed his love for the neck thru design and the minimal weight. Aesthetically he loves his custom burl top that is pictured above. I would expect it to be something like that with a neck thru design.


----------



## ikarus (Jan 26, 2016)

I can't find the email now, but for those of you who supported his solo album campaign on indigogo, check one of the last mails you got. He confirms his upcoming EBMM sig in that email.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 26, 2016)

Didn't sign up for the indiegogo, but did buy a Chelsea Grin album which I never thought I'd do, just because he was on it. Will be getting the album when it comes out.

Edit please let the sig come in matte white.


----------



## bloc (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh man his signature is gonna friggin _sell_ hard


----------



## dirtool (Jan 26, 2016)

MrYakob said:


>




what's the bgm?i like it


----------



## Semi-pro (Jan 27, 2016)

eightsixboy said:


> I was just about to comment, why the hell did EBMM create a sig model for her, and the dude from Maroon 5 lol.



Grammy award gets you a signature a lot easier than good music! 

If the (apparently) upcoming Jason Richardson signature was a 24 fret -7string version of the St Vincent sig, I would laught my ass of and then probably end up getting one, sounds too perverted to pass


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jan 27, 2016)

Randy said:


> I did not. I did notice that her music is horrible, though.



I was going to say that, but I realised I'd said it in the other thread so I thought I'd mix it up a bit


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 27, 2016)

Maybe he could get EBMM to make a hard tail petrucci model? That would be sick.


----------



## Taikatatti (Jan 27, 2016)

Really looking forward to this. maybe hard tail/longer scale? Whatever he comes up with has to be crazy expencive


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't really like the looks this St.Vincent guitar, but it is still an interesting design.
I don't know her music at all (to be honest, I had never heard of her before EBMM came out with this signature guitar) , from what I heard in that clip I would say I would probably not be a big fan of her music either, but that clip was still very cool IMO.

oh, and back on topic: I am extremely curious about Jason Richardson's signature guitar!


----------



## Jaspergep (Jan 27, 2016)

Can't wait to see this!
I really like the Majesty shape, maybe they will go that way and improve on that with other finish options than the Artisan series.
I really wonder how this burled top would look on a Majesty model.

I was already enthousiastic for the speculated Petrucci 8 string but this makes me even more stoked


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 27, 2016)

lewstherin006 said:


> Maybe he could get EBMM to make a hard tail petrucci model? That would be sick.



He uses the tremolo a few times in his solos, usually only once but on his solo album he might use it a lot more. 



Taikatatti said:


> Really looking forward to this. maybe hard tail/longer scale? Whatever he comes up with has to be crazy expencive



He uses 10-59 for Drop G on his musicmans so I don't think he'd go for a longer scale since he's always been happy with the low tension and tone. He currently has one of Misha's Jackson 8s for recording his solo album so maybe he might opt for a longer scale now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 27, 2016)

He has a baritone though. A 27.5" JP6.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 27, 2016)

Those are rare. I always wondered why petrucci didn't opt for a baritone 7 model. In that case he might opt for a longer scale. I'mr early curious to see what he does since it will be some kind of variation. 

On a related note Jason has an instagram that he uploads a lot of pictures and video clips too if anyone hasn't been on it before, his shred videos are insane.
https://www.instagram.com/jasonreevesrichardson


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 27, 2016)

His pug also makes cameos on the Instagram.


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 28, 2016)

eightsixboy said:


> I was just about to comment, why the hell did EBMM create a sig model for her, and the dude from Maroon 5 lol.
> 
> 
> Lost a little respect for EBMM now. Up until recently they only had sig models of epic guitarists, and now, well........


Marketability, makes way more sense for them to get signature models than Jason. Getting a signature isn't only based on how many notes a second you can play.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Jan 28, 2016)

eightsixboy said:


> I was just about to comment, why the hell did EBMM create a sig model for her, and the dude from Maroon 5 lol.
> 
> 
> Lost a little respect for EBMM now. Up until recently they only had sig models of epic guitarists, and now, well........



I don't know anything about this chick so I can't comment. But James Valentine is from my town. He is an incredible player and is very well respected in the "non-heavy" music crowd. He is more marketable than you might guess and I wouldn't be surprised if his sig sells really well. 

Speaking of Maroon 5...Adam Levine has some pretty serious chops on guitar as well. 

Not the kind of music I care to listen to but they are very very talented.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 28, 2016)

If I had a guitar brand and the option to sign either a band as popular as maroon 5, or shredders, my focus would be on landing the popular act. Because marketing/exposure. I need to hope a shredder resonates with enough people/specs a general enough model that it's worth the investment. Ex: Slap a "Kanye" on something and watch it sell, even a used/pre-owned sandwich.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 28, 2016)

eightsixboy said:


> I was just about to comment, why the hell did EBMM create a sig model for her, and the dude from Maroon 5 lol.
> 
> 
> Lost a little respect for EBMM now. Up until recently they only had sig models of epic guitarists, and now, well........



I'd buy the St Vincent guitar way quicker than I'd get a Jason Richardson guitar. I guess the guy can play, but I don't know if he can make music I like. Certainly hasn't yet.


----------



## narad (Jan 28, 2016)

StevenC said:


> I'd buy the St Vincent guitar way quicker than I'd get a Jason Richardson guitar. I guess the guy can play, but I don't know if he can make music I like. Certainly hasn't yet.



What do you mean? Haven't you heard his solo with the sweeps?


----------



## StevenC (Jan 28, 2016)

narad said:


> What do you mean? Haven't you heard his solo with the sweeps?



There's a solo with SWEEPS?!

I thought it was all fast picking stuff. This changes everything! Sign me up for 1 Jason Richardson EBMM, please.


----------



## Randy (Jan 28, 2016)

narad said:


> What do you mean? Haven't you heard his solo with the sweeps?



I think the real question is have you heard his solo _without_ the sweeps?

Hello?

Anybody...?


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 28, 2016)

StevenC said:


> I'd buy the St Vincent guitar way quicker than I'd get a Jason Richardson guitar. I guess the guy can play, but I don't know if he can make music I like. Certainly hasn't yet.


Seconded, I don't really see how different a Jason sig would be from a regular Petrucci aside from finishes and woods and that stuff. A hardtail Petrucci would be interesting but that's about it.


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 28, 2016)

Adam Levine gets a pass from me because of his impeccable taste in guitars.


----------



## eightsixboy (Jan 28, 2016)

TheRileyOBrien said:


> I don't know anything about this chick so I can't comment. But James Valentine is from my town. He is an incredible player and is very well respected in the "non-heavy" music crowd. He is more marketable than you might guess and I wouldn't be surprised if his sig sells really well.
> 
> Speaking of Maroon 5...Adam Levine has some pretty serious chops on guitar as well.
> 
> Not the kind of music I care to listen to but they are very very talented.




Wasn't having a go directly at James Valentine, more just the dramatic shift with EBMM all of a sudden. 


They were always linked with epic guitar players and only a very select few got sig models, that to me was half the appeal of EBMM. 


Now if looks like they need the $$$ so are going to be doing sig's of "popular" artists, which is fine but turns me of the brand a little to be honest. 


I'm just waiting for the hello kitty EBMM with rosewood neck to come out


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 28, 2016)

So? That's what a brand does, they're a business. They couldn't care less if you think they sold out for a penny because that's the basis of any business model. To make money, it's the same reason labels have certain bands that are easily marketable in contrast to other bands that are far more niche in audience. We're not exactly the majority here, so whatever you may think me and you buying a few guitars from them doesn't really add much water to the bucket. 

And what dramatic shift? They've had less than like 7 signature guitarists* in their history  you must not be a fan of very many brands if you're unhappy with them giving 2 mainstream artists guitars.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 28, 2016)

eightsixboy said:


> Wasn't having a go directly at James Valentine, more just the dramatic shift with EBMM all of a sudden.
> 
> 
> They were always linked with epic guitar players and only a very select few got sig models, that to me was half the appeal of EBMM.
> ...



If part of the attraction to a brand is who plays it, then you are EXACTLY their target market. It sounds more like you're being a bit of a "hipster" about liking EBMM because they were associated with more niche musicians relative to a brand like fender/Gibson. And are now mad that they have the capacity to support signatures that could move units. The new shape/sig might fail, but St. Vincent/ Richardson are really good at what they do. There IS more to guitar than just playing tons of scales per song. It's not like it's a lame repaint, it's a brand-new shape!

Your opinion is not "wrong", just trying to point out that maybe you aren't being open minded in considering buying a guitar because it's awesome rather than because some other artists you like/don't like play it. I think dream theater is kind of boring, but love the JP line. I think les Paul's look awesome hate the way they feel, even though 70%+ of my heroes play them. 

I could give a .... if the touring guitarist for Britney Spears gets a sig, but if it's a superstrat hardtail with a great neck/look I'm def going to consider it fairly.


----------



## eightsixboy (Jan 28, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> So? That's what a brand does, they're a business. They couldn't care less if you think they sold out for a penny because that's the basis of any business model. To make money, it's the same reason labels have certain bands that are easily marketable in contrast to other bands that are far more niche in audience. We're not exactly the majority here, so whatever you may think me and you buying a few guitars from them doesn't really add much water to the bucket.
> 
> And what dramatic shift? They've had less than like 7 signature guitarists* in their history  you must not be a fan of very many brands if you're unhappy with them giving 2 mainstream artists guitars.



I'm pointing out exactly what you just said, they had very few sig models, and the ones they had were all epic guitarists, now they have 2 main stream models, to me that's a pretty big shift in consumer focus. Some people will love that they can buy a St.Vincent model and most probably won't, each to their own.


----------



## eightsixboy (Jan 28, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> If part of the attraction to a brand is who plays it, then you are EXACTLY their target market. It sounds more like you're being a bit of a "hipster" about liking EBMM because they were associated with more niche musicians relative to a brand like fender/Gibson. And are now mad that they have the capacity to support signatures that could move units. The new shape/sig might fail, but St. Vincent/ Richardson are really good at what they do. There IS more to guitar than just playing tons of scales per song. It's not like it's a lame repaint, it's a brand-new shape!
> 
> Your opinion is not "wrong", just trying to point out that maybe you aren't being open minded in considering buying a guitar because it's awesome rather than because some other artists you like/don't like play it. I think dream theater is kind of boring, but love the JP line. I think les Paul's look awesome hate the way they feel, even though 70%+ of my heroes play them.
> 
> I could give a .... if the touring guitarist for Britney Spears gets a sig, but if it's a superstrat hardtail with a great neck/look I'm def going to consider it fairly.




But wasn't that the allure of EBMM, that they made really epic guitars and only a select few got sigs? If that makes me a hipster then so be it lol, but I don't have beard or wear skinny jeans. 


I don't think you could call Petrucci, Morse or Luke Niche musicians when they are in some of the biggest bands that just about everyone of the planet who hasn't been living under a rock has heard of. And honestly, until I saw the St.Vincent Sig I had never even heard of her, and I listen to a lot of different "guitar based" genres. 


The way I see it, she isn't even really a proper guitarist, its like Ibanez/ESP or some other big guitar brand randomly giving Taylor Swift a sig, I think most people would be like WTF. It cheapens the brand if you ask me. 


But I'm 100% all for a Jason Richardson Sig, at least he has a history of using EBMM for ages and is a kick ass player.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 28, 2016)

eightsixboy said:


> But wasn't that the allure of EBMM, that they made really epic guitars and only a select few got sigs? If that makes me a hipster then so be it lol, but I don't have beard or wear skinny jeans.
> 
> 
> I don't think you could call Petrucci, Morse or Luke Niche musicians when they are in some of the biggest bands that just about everyone of the planet who hasn't been living under a rock has heard of. And honestly, until I saw the St.Vincent Sig I had never even heard of her, and I listen to a lot of different "guitar based" genres.
> ...



In what way isn't she a "proper guitarist"?

I've been far more inspired by her guitar playing than anything JP has done in years or anything Jason Richardson has done.

And I definitely know more people that haven't heard of Dream Theater than have. St Vincent's music sells pretty well, probably better.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 28, 2016)

ONLY the fastest shredders ever deserve signature guitars!!!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 28, 2016)

eightsixboy said:


> But wasn't that the allure of EBMM, that they made really epic guitars and only a select few got sigs? If that makes me a hipster then so be it lol, but I don't have beard or wear skinny jeans.
> 
> 
> The way I see it, she isn't even really a proper guitarist, its like Ibanez/ESP or some other big guitar brand randomly giving Taylor Swift a sig, I think most people would be like WTF. It cheapens the brand if you ask me.
> ...



The allure to EBMM guitars is that they're really nice guitars. A companies quality shouldn't be determined by how exclusive their signature model list is.


Honestly how can you call someone who is able to make a living off of playing guitar "not a guitarist"? People really seem to underestimate how hard it is to write music in your style and be able to make decent money off of it let alone be noticed by a very highly regarded guitar company like EBMM. Just think about this for a second, the brand that not only you but guys like JP and Jason Richardson and loads of other monster players hold in such high regard decided that her playing was worthy enough of a signature model that she was allowed to make 100% her own. If you want to go off who they've given signatures to then shouldn't that show that EBMM knows talent when they see it?

Dude, if Ibanez decided to give Taylor Swift or any other mega artist a signature I can almost guarantee that it would sell incredibly well and with more money being made it gives them the chance to put out more varied options on their existing niche instruments so why would that be a bad thing? Saying a brand would be cheapened by a big artist makes you sound like a 13 year old going through his "Fu_c_k anything that isn't metal" phase.


----------



## eightsixboy (Jan 29, 2016)

StevenC said:


> In what way isn't she a "proper guitarist"?
> 
> I've been far more inspired by her guitar playing than anything JP has done in years or anything Jason Richardson has done.
> 
> And I definitely know more people that haven't heard of Dream Theater than have. St Vincent's music sells pretty well, probably better.





She plays a few bar chords, big deal. Is that really worthy of a sig model?


I'm sorry but she maybe be a talented artist and song writer but she ain't anything special on the guitar, so in my books no, she isn't a "proper guitarist". 


Apparently this is a guitar solo. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3VrOPFooS0


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 29, 2016)

Songwriting =/= being a life changing guitarist... There are people who would argue that BB King does "SO much with one note" (and that's quoting many people who tell me I shouldn't play fast)... So why should it be any different if someone plays barre chords? If the song is memorable, then it's memorable whether you felt the guitar work was "worthy" or not.

And by definition a solo is just playing by yourself or playing a part that clearly stands out from what the rest of the band is doing. That's not the first solo I've heard like that. The people that paid money to see her clearly seem to enjoy it. I'm not sure anyone in that crowd gives a flying rat's hind quarters what you feel. And clearly neither does EBMM. 

EDIT: And after watching a few of her videos I don't really see what's so terrible about her music. It may not be for everyone but the same could be said for 7, 8 and 9 string guitars which we seem to love here.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 29, 2016)

"Proper Guitarist" 

Anyone who's picked up a guitar and plays it often is a proper guitarist, I think you'd have a hard time defining your own definition of that without alienating several fantastic players.

For the record I'm not a fan of her music either, but you sound absurdly ignorant defining what a musician is and is not.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2016)

eightsixboy said:


> She plays a few bar chords, big deal. Is that really worthy of a sig model?
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but she maybe be a talented artist and song writer but she ain't anything special on the guitar, so in my books no, she isn't a "proper guitarist".



What the hell is this elitist ....?  So now only 100-note-per-second shredders are TRUE guitarists? Get outta here. 

EDIT: Throwing this out there... One of my idols, who got a signature lineup, got famous by mostly doing nothing but barre chords his entire career.







I didn't care if he wasn't a virtuoso. The dude wrote amazing music. Simplistic, but amazing music. 

And no, those aren't mine. Just got a random picture from Google.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 29, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What the hell is this elitist ....?  So now only 100-note-per-second shredders are TRUE guitarists? Get outta here.



That or guys who only hit the lowest open note they have in generic chugging patterns.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 29, 2016)

"sig" models don't have to only come insane crazy cool "proper" guitarists.

if the bar chords sound good then it is a big deal. it's far more interesting to hear the perfect amount of something than over saturation wankfest.

so much ....ing pretentious salt


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 29, 2016)

eightsixboy said:


> She plays a few bar chords, big deal. Is that really worthy of a sig model?
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but she maybe be a talented artist and song writer but she ain't anything special on the guitar, so in my books no, she isn't a "proper guitarist".



Please take the time to read this thread:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/168316-endorsements-how.html

Disagree to St Vincent or any non shredder happen to have endorsements based on their large record sales all you like, but at least that thread ought to shed some light to how endorsements actually work.


----------



## eightsixboy (Jan 29, 2016)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> The allure to EBMM guitars is that they're really nice guitars. A companies quality shouldn't be determined by how exclusive their signature model list is.
> 
> 
> Honestly how can you call someone who is able to make a living off of playing guitar "not a guitarist"? People really seem to underestimate how hard it is to write music in your style and be able to make decent money off of it let alone be noticed by a very highly regarded guitar company like EBMM. Just think about this for a second, the brand that not only you but guys like JP and Jason Richardson and loads of other monster players hold in such high regard decided that her playing was worthy enough of a signature model that she was allowed to make 100% her own. If you want to go off who they've given signatures to then shouldn't that show that EBMM knows talent when they see it?
> ...




Your right, it shouldn't be determined by there sig list, but I wasn't talking quality but image of the company. 


For what the last 20 years or how ever long EBMM have been around, they only had minimal sig models, all which were virtuoso's in their own right, now they randomly decide to make a sig for a pop artist and a mainstream pop/rock band. 


Also from what I have seen of her she plays very minimalistic guitar, very basic stuff, if she wasn't playing and had a session player playing instead for instance you wouldn't notice any difference. Its not like she does anything special on the guitar or anything. I don't see how you can say making a living of playing guitar when a lot of her stuff there is no prominent guitar. Tons of pop/mainstream artists play guitar live or unknown to the wider audience, doesn't mean they should have a sig just for $$$ making purposes. That's why I think its EBMM cheapening the brand, it looks like a purely money making exercise.


They could very easily of just made the guitar as a non sig/new model. Its a very specific choice to choose an artist like this and make a sig. Honestly their are soooooo many epic players, not just shred, but all genres who have supported EBMM for ages and in my opinion deserve a sig model more then st.Vincent. 


And if Ibanez make a crappy Taylor Swift or some other ....ty pop star a sig model I will sell all my Ibanez's


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2016)

^Last 20 years?

They gave ....ing Benji Madden a guitar in 2003.

The dude from Good Charlotte. ....ing Green Day Lite. The most generic pop punk band ever.








> And if Ibanez make a crappy Taylor Swift or some other ....ty pop star a sig model I will sell all my Ibanez's



I hope that's a joke. You're overrating more than me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 29, 2016)

Image of the company. I'm sure their sales will plummet now. 

I need some of what this kid is smoking.


----------



## eightsixboy (Jan 29, 2016)

Konfyouzd said:


> Image of the company. I'm sure their sales will plummet now.
> 
> I need some of what this kid is smoking.



Smoking the truth buddy 

Image is everything, thats what sell's mainstream music end of the day. It would be one of the reasons if not the reason why EBMM would have picked up St. Vincent as it will sell guitars. Never said anything about it hurting their sales. 

To me its a sacrilege thats being committed. Imagine if Mesa Boogie did a sig amp for Lil Wayne or something. Same same as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## eightsixboy (Jan 29, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ^Last 20 years?
> 
> They gave ....ing Benji Madden a guitar in 2003.
> 
> The dude from Good Charlotte. ....ing Green Day Lite. The most generic pop punk band ever.



And in all honesty thats pretty ....ing sad, I had know idea EBMM did that. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope that's a joke. You're overrating more than me.



Well lucky Ibanez wouldn't that silly would they? 

BTW I have know idea how long EBMM have made sigs? Wasn't the Steve Morse their first ever sig model?


----------



## remus1710 (Jan 29, 2016)

so much off topic here... i m getting lost in this thread...


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't get how someone could get so worked up on the fact that EBMM is giving a signature guitar to whoever.
Losing respect for the company just because they make a signature guitar or an artist who's music you happen not to like?! seriously?! 
Nobody is forcing anybody to buy that guitar, so what is the problem.


If anything, I think it is actually cool to see that EBMM is making instruments for players of different genres and they are open-minded about it. 

And who is to define who is a "proper guitarist" and who is not?!  
Whoever is selling albums with their music is definitely doing something right, whether they can play 20 notes per second or not....


----------



## eightsixboy (Jan 29, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> "Proper Guitarist"
> 
> Anyone who's picked up a guitar and plays it often is a proper guitarist, I think you'd have a hard time defining your own definition of that without alienating several fantastic players.
> 
> For the record I'm not a fan of her music either, but you sound absurdly ignorant defining what a musician is and is not.



So are we talking about her musicianship here or her as a guitarist alone? Because to me it seems a little absurd that she should get a sig model with one of the best guitar manufacturers based on her "musicianship" and not her actual guitar playing. 

I think proper=competent in many areas, not just i know a few chord shapes and can strum along, a 10 year old can that. If playing along is the definition of being a "proper" (insert instrument) then I'm a proper drummer, pianist, bass player, cello player etc etc etc. 

If EBMM want to support her thats great, I don't have any issues there, but getting a full sig model is like the holy grail of endorsements, something some people with never get no matter how good they are. I guess marketability trumps actually been able to play well. 

Anyways, I don't see why people are getting so butthurt over it, you'd think I was having a go at Clapton or Hendrix. It's just my opinion, and it's probably the same as other peoples as well. I even went around asking people at work (guys and gals) if they had heard of St.Vincent today and surprise surprise know one knew who the .... she was.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 29, 2016)

eightsixboy said:


> Anyways, I don't see why people are getting so butthurt over it,



Dude, with all due respect, I think the only one who is apparently getting 'butthurt' over this is you ... 
... because EBMM is making a signature guitar for an artist you happen not to like ...


----------



## eightsixboy (Jan 29, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> I don't get how someone could get so worked up on the fact that EBMM is giving a signature guitar to whoever.
> Losing respect for the company just because they make a signature guitar or an artist who's music you happen not to like?! seriously?!
> Nobody is forcing anybody to buy that guitar, so what is the problem.
> 
> ...



I'm not worked up at all, I'm actually lol'ing the whole time at how other people are so angered just at my little opinion. If people can't see that I'm just trolling a little as well then, oh well. As if I would sell my Ibanez's if they bought out a Taylor Swift model  

Selling albums or being on the radio has absolutely nothing to do with how well you play an instrument, this has been proven a gagillion times with the rubbish thats on the radio. Hot chick + unique image/sound = $$$$$. It doesn't always equal being good at a certain instrument. 

And thats just how I see most sig models, for big name guitarists. Look at Korn as an example, there not technically epic players but they have done a crap load for metal, so in my book, sig models well deserved. Same with other Genres, people could argue till blue in the face that Clapton isn't that good technically but at least he shaped a whole genre/era of guitar playing.


----------



## Forkface (Jan 29, 2016)

holy shít you guys still at it? let him be, he's clearly not going to change his mind 

every time this thread refreshes i eagerly click hoping some actual news, but instead i just get a troll and a bunch of people feeding him.

ps. I like St. Vincent's music, I think its a well deserved sig. and to top it off its a cool design imo. I don't see how is it any different than the whitechapel dudes getting sigs, those guys play zeroes 90% of the time


----------



## StevenC (Jan 29, 2016)

Have you listened to her music? I wouldn't exactly call her guitar playing "strumming along", in fact I might even go as far as calling it "riffing".

Heck, she went to Berklee and spent years as a touring guitarist for bands. Isn't that definitionally making a living off being a guitarist?


----------



## eightsixboy (Jan 29, 2016)

Forkface said:


> holy shít you guys still at it? let him be, he's clearly not going to change his mind
> 
> every time this thread refreshes i eagerly click hoping some actual news, but instead i just get a troll and a bunch of people feeding him.
> 
> ps. I like St. Vincent's music, I think its a well deserved sig. and to top it off its a cool design imo. I don't see how is it any different than the whitechapel dudes getting sigs, those guys play zeroes 90% of the time



I'm just replying to the comments lol, not purposely trolling people. 

If people love St.vincent so much then buy the friggin sig model lol, geez


----------



## eightsixboy (Jan 29, 2016)

StevenC said:


> Have you listened to her music? I wouldn't exactly call her guitar playing "strumming along", in fact I might even go as far as calling it "riffing".
> 
> Heck, she went to Berklee and spent years as a touring guitarist for bands.



Ok riffing, whatever. Seriously don't care anymore. I dont like her. You like her. Lets please end this lol

And yes, listened to some, its rubbish imo, sorry.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jan 29, 2016)

Forkface said:


> holy shít you guys still at it? let him be, he's clearly not going to change his mind
> 
> every time this thread refreshes i eagerly click hoping some actual news, but instead i just get a troll and a bunch of people feeding him.
> 
> ps. I like St. Vincent's music, I think its a well deserved sig. and to top it off its a cool design imo. I don't see how is it any different than the whitechapel dudes getting sigs, those guys play zeroes 90% of the time



I actually dig the design, too. At first I was like ????? but it's kinda grown on me. I also think a big part of her getting a signature is the design idea she had. It's pretty unique and fresh. I like that. Props to EBMM for making that guitar for her.
I would probably never buy it, but it is a nice looking guitar, and I am sure it plays and sounds great.


----------



## Laimon (Jan 29, 2016)

Jaspergep said:


> I really like the Majesty shape, maybe they will go that way and improve on that with other finish options than the Artisan series.



Yeah, that would be interesting. Like, take the Artisan model, drop the lame shovel once and for all, drop also the superannoying inlays, maybe put a whole flamed top, change headstock shape...ok, I'm getting a bit carried away 
But yeah, more Majesty options would be good, I guess


----------



## vilk (Jan 29, 2016)

lol I think that dude feels embarrassed because he realized he's wrong


----------



## Zalbu (Jan 29, 2016)

Taylor Swift signature Ibby? Where do I sign up for preorders?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jan 29, 2016)

The proper guitarist vs signature axe worthiness - hadn't seen this in bloody ages!


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 29, 2016)

Fred the Shred said:


> The proper guitarist vs signature axe worthiness - hadn't seen this in bloody ages!



Indeed. I typed up a reply, then reread it, threw up in my mouth a lil bit, and closed the webpage.


----------



## Gio18 (Jan 29, 2016)

This thread should be called "if st.Vincent deserves a signature EBMM"


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 29, 2016)

This thread went off the rails pretty fast. The people who can sell the most guitars get signature guitars. End of story. If lil wayne could sell a ton of guitars to people, he would have one.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 29, 2016)

Edit: nah, troll gonna troll


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 29, 2016)

eightsixboy said:


> Anyways, I don't see why people are getting so butthurt over it
> 
> It's just my opinion



Because your opinion is garbage


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 29, 2016)

*Get back on topic. Now. *


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 29, 2016)

My vote is a Majesty style shape, definitely neck thru but natural wood/gloss finish body and rosewood or roasted maple oiled neck.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 29, 2016)

A fixed-bridge EBMM 7-string would be so cool...


----------



## Simic (Jan 30, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> My vote is a Majesty style shape, definitely neck thru but natural wood/gloss finish body and rosewood or roasted maple oiled neck.




Id buy that in a heartbeat, the majesty shape is probably the best guitar shape I've ever seen, atleast in my book


----------



## Minoin (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm hoping for a shovel-less Majesty or the buckeye burl JP with a neckthru design. Man, I would have to start selling some guitars.

Hopefully already happening this year, since this is from Jasons Instagram:



> "jasonreevesrichardsonSo #NAMM was a huge success!!! 2016 is already going way better than I could have ever planned it would! Big things happening with @ernieball &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; stay tuned!"


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 2, 2016)

Definitely gonna start saving the pennies for this one. 


Hopefully they do away with the piezo and extra stuff so that the price may be a bit lower. Highly unlikely, but a man can dream.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Feb 6, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Definitely gonna start saving the pennies for this one.
> 
> 
> Hopefully they do away with the piezo and extra stuff so that the price may be a bit lower. Highly unlikely, but a man can dream.



Piezo and stuff might always be an extra option, but yeah, can only speculate right now.


----------



## decreebass (Feb 6, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Definitely gonna start saving the pennies for this one.
> 
> 
> Hopefully they do away with the piezo and extra stuff so that the price may be a bit lower. Highly unlikely, but a man can dream.



I dunno... JP16 has no piezo OR locking tuners OR MM bridge (it has the FR 1000) and it's just as expensive as any JP; when it should be priced with the Albert Lees and whatnot.

Can't wait to see this one, though.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 6, 2016)

So far every signature model from EBMM has been an original shape (Ok, the Steve Morse and Luke are reeeeeeeeeeeaally close to a silhouette), I doubt it will just be a majesty with a few different specs.


----------



## Mangle (Feb 7, 2016)

I've really been coming around to the Majesty shape lately. After thinking it was just very plain and uninspired for a while. It's taken a while to grow on me but, it seems to be doing just that. I'd love to see a bit of a wicked variation on it as an 8 even. And holy smoking skid marks that guy's a fairly amazing soloist. WOOT


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 14, 2016)

Has their been any more information on this happening?


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 14, 2016)

Mangle said:


> I've really been coming around to the Majesty shape lately. After thinking it was just very plain and uninspired for a while. It's taken a while to grow on me but, it seems to be doing just that. I'd love to see a bit of a wicked variation on it as an 8 even. And holy smoking skid marks that guy's a fairly amazing soloist. WOOT



The only thing I don't like about the majesty is how small the body is. I'm a huge dude and I'd look like a clown playing one


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 19, 2016)

Can't wait to see what it's going to be


----------



## Blytheryn (Mar 19, 2016)

I just hope it isn't a jpmm shape. Can't really get on board with those.


----------



## Sunyata (Mar 19, 2016)

[UNPOPULAR OPINION]I don't think Jason Richardson deserves an EBMM signature.[UNPOPULAR OPINION]


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 19, 2016)

^ why?


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 19, 2016)

Curious why you think not? There's tons of people out there with sigs who are 1/4 the player he is.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 19, 2016)

+1 Why? Info please. He's way better then half the people with sigs


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 19, 2016)

I very curious about the shape. if it's gonna be a JP shaped guitar or some different shape.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 19, 2016)

I hope it's just a burl JP15.. pls


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 19, 2016)

A burl JP7 i would die for!


----------



## thinkpad20 (Mar 20, 2016)

Can someone clue me in to why people seem to be so excited about a Jason Richardson sig possibility? I'm not trolling here. His youtube page has a few videos of exceedingly generic (if well-played) shred, and I see that he's played in several somewhat high-profile deathcore bands, but I don't see anything that would indicate he's even one of the most famous guitarists in that genre (which is of course replete with highly skilled shredders). I'm not disparaging his ability, but I could name a dozen guitarists off the top of my head who are in the same or higher league of ability, from what I'm hearing from him. Am I missing something?


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 20, 2016)

thinkpad20 said:


> Can someone clue me in to why people seem to be so excited about a Jason Richardson sig possibility? I'm not trolling here. His youtube page has a few videos of exceedingly generic (if well-played) shred, and I see that he's played in several somewhat high-profile deathcore bands, but I don't see anything that would indicate he's even one of the most famous guitarists in that genre (which is of course replete with highly skilled shredders). I'm not disparaging his ability, but I could name a dozen guitarists off the top of my head who are in the same or higher league of ability, from what I'm hearing from him. Am I missing something?



I, for one, am very curious about what kind of guitar it is going to be. I like the JP7 models very much and since Jason Richardson has been playing Petrucci sig guitars I am sort of assuming his signature will be somewhat close to a Petrucci model with some changes. 
And aside from that I do love his playing! 

OT: are you the same thinkpad from back in the day HC????


----------



## thinkpad20 (Mar 20, 2016)

Santuzzo said:


> are you the same thinkpad from back in the day HC????



I am! After an extended absence from interwebs forum buffoonery I've been dipping my toes back in the water


----------



## Santuzzo (Mar 20, 2016)

thinkpad20 said:


> I am! After an extended absence from interwebs forum buffoonery I've been dipping my toes back in the water



Man, it's good to see/read you again!  I remember enjoying your posts on HC. 
Didn't you live in Japan for a while?


----------



## narad (Mar 20, 2016)

thinkpad20 said:


> Can someone clue me in to why people seem to be so excited about a Jason Richardson sig possibility? I'm not trolling here. His youtube page has a few videos of exceedingly generic (if well-played) shred, and I see that he's played in several somewhat high-profile deathcore bands, but I don't see anything that would indicate he's even one of the most famous guitarists in that genre (which is of course replete with highly skilled shredders). I'm not disparaging his ability, but I could name a dozen guitarists off the top of my head who are in the same or higher league of ability, from what I'm hearing from him. Am I missing something?



As a customer, I don't care about a guy's guitar prowess. I just care about the types of options he might stick on a sig guitar, and am naturally excited about having some more erg-y offerings from EBMM. The JP series is great, but JP doesn't really excite with each year's refresh: here's a new color and we changed one wood or neck measurement. More options the better really.


----------



## Masoo2 (Mar 20, 2016)

thinkpad20 said:


> Can someone clue me in to why people seem to be so excited about a Jason Richardson sig possibility? I'm not trolling here. His youtube page has a few videos of exceedingly generic (if well-played) shred, and I see that he's played in several somewhat high-profile deathcore bands, but I don't see anything that would indicate he's even one of the most famous guitarists in that genre (which is of course replete with highly skilled shredders). I'm not disparaging his ability, but I could name a dozen guitarists off the top of my head who are in the same or higher league of ability, from what I'm hearing from him. Am I missing something?



IMO he is just one of the tightest playing guitarists in the game right now. I doubt I have seen anyone play with as much precision as he does live.

https://youtu.be/F5IUKU6AJoA?t=53s

Perfect example of his live playing ability.

I'd say in raw technical ability he is up there with the likes of Tosin, Guthrie, etc...

Sure, some might not enjoy his songwriting, but he brings a nice "freshness" to deathcore that I haven't seen many other guitarists do. 

Take for example Born of Osiris: He was a member during The Discovery era, and wrote what are arguably some of their best songs by himself. The other good tracks imo were written by the drummer, Cameron.

I'd say he is much more deserving than many of the other guitarists that get signature models, but most of all he is easily marketable for EBMM.

1. Been in many very popular deathcore bands (decent following)

2. Good online presence through social media (marketing)

3. Very hyped album coming out soon that proved very well on IndieGoGo

4. Proudly reps Music Man guitars. I doubt I have even seen a video clip of him playing a different brand, only a few pictures here and there of him using other instruments like a tele. He has like, what, 14 Music Mans? Jason (and many of the other younger Music Man artists like the guys in Chelsea Grin and The New Low) have some insane custom models made by Music Man that easily attracts the attention of their guitarist fans and nonfans alike. 

tl;dr: Great guitarist skill wise that has a decent following and could probably be a good asset to EBMM. I'm sure his signature model would bring them more attention and sales than, say, the James Valentine signature (not dissing though, cool dude and nice guitar).

Also, like others have said, he could probably bring something really interesting to the Music Man lineup. His burl JP was like nothing MM had done before, so who knows what his signature could bring to the table.

Just my two cents, though I definitely understand where you are coming from. He mainly is a shredder, so it's easy to get overlooked in that category.

------

Some examples of those custom models I was talking about, in order: Jason's Burl, one of Chelsea Grin's sparkles, and Chris Kim's JP12


----------



## thinkpad20 (Mar 20, 2016)

Not denying the dude's chops at all! Wow, that NAMM vid is very impressive. I'd love to be able to play with that degree of precision and clarity. I guess I just don't get that excited by shred like I used to; not only is the bar set so ludicrously high for technique these days, but there's just only so many sixteenth note sweep-picked minor arpeggios I can hear before it all starts to run together. Like I said, I have all of the respect in the world for the technique.

But yeah you list a lot of good arguments for him getting a sig -- although I'm still stuck wondering how many other guitarists there are in similar positions.



Santuzzo said:


> Man, it's good to see/read you again!  I remember enjoying your posts on HC.
> Didn't you live in Japan for a while?



Likewise! And yeah I did. I came back about three years ago, which was around the time that I kind of stopped posting online for a while. It started with getting the Axe-FX and pretty much stopping buying amps, and then for a while my guitar playing had kind of fallen by the wayside. Now I'm at least playing again, so here I am...


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 20, 2016)

Masoo2 said:


> IMO he is just one of the tightest playing guitarists in the game right now. I doubt I have seen anyone play with as much precision as he does live.
> 
> https://youtu.be/F5IUKU6AJoA?t=53s
> 
> ...





holy cow.. Chris Kim's is 

wait.. who the hell is Chris Kim?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 21, 2016)

I like all them customs but something about that burl that i just love


----------



## Masoo2 (Mar 21, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> holy cow.. Chris Kim's is
> 
> wait.. who the hell is Chris Kim?



Ex-Slaves (the Johnny Craig one, not the other one), current The New Low (used to called Hearts & Hands).

Decent guitarist, though he tends to stick with post-hardcore/metalcore.

Here's a cover he made with his custom JP12-7, he dubbed it "flounder"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-jBxyFB1_E

(Actual finish is ocean aqua flake IIRC)

I'm pretty sure Alex Lyman, one of the current guitarists for Slaves and ex-Hearts & Hands (hehe opposite of Chris Kim) has a few custom EBMMs as well.


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 21, 2016)

Masoo2 said:


> Ex-Slaves (the Johnny Craig one, not the other one), current The New Low (used to called Hearts & Hands).
> 
> Decent guitarist, though he tends to stick with post-hardcore/metalcore.
> 
> ...



Watching those dudes (Lyman in particular) means no one should ever give up hope getting a custom EBMM, which is actually pretty sweet


----------



## Masoo2 (Mar 21, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> Watching those dudes (Lyman in particular) means no one should ever give up hope getting a custom EBMM, which is actually pretty sweet



hahaha

They are both pretty sloppy live, I have to admit.

Chris Kim has been improving a decent bit though, idk about Lyman.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Sunyata (Mar 22, 2016)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ^ why?



If this was a company like Fender where signature models are all almost the same, it would be ok IMO. However, EBMM is a small company with relatively few signature models. Almost everyone who has one has made a tremendous impact on guitar playing (ie. Petrucci, Morse, Lukather, etc) 

I don't think Jason Richardson has "contributed" that much to receive the privilege of an EBMM sig. Additionally, I don't think he has the fanbase to even have a profitable sig. 

Unless he is doing something completely new, it would be a useless addition to the EBMM roster. For an artist who is basically known as "That shredder who used to be in BoO"

Obviously, this is all just my opinion, and it's not in anyway meant to diminish the talent of Jason.


----------



## narad (Mar 22, 2016)

Sunyata said:


> If this was a company like Fender where signature models are all almost the same, it would be ok IMO. However, EBMM is a small company with relatively few signature models. Almost everyone who has one has made a tremendous impact on guitar playing (ie. Petrucci, Morse, Lukather, etc)
> 
> I don't think Jason Richardson has "contributed" that much to receive the privilege of an EBMM sig. Additionally, I don't think he has the fanbase to even have a profitable sig.



Well uh...EBMM disagrees with you. Maybe you can make it a point not to give Jason Richardson a sig guitar when you've made enough astute decisions to establish your own successful guitar company.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 22, 2016)

Sunyata said:


> I don't think Jason Richardson has "contributed" that much to receive the privilege of an EBMM sig. Additionally, I don't think he has the fanbase to even have a profitable sig.



I can understand what you're saying about not having his "own" album yet and thats one of the main reasons he is doing this solo record. He has done a lot more for Musicman in recent years than some of their higher tier artists and has played them since he was around 14, touring with All Shall Perish, Born of Osiris and Chelsea Grin. I think two of those bands only got endorsements when he joined. 

We won't know until the guitar is out but his fan base is mainly made up of guitar players and ones that are likely to buy hi-end gear.


----------



## EarlWellington (Mar 22, 2016)

He was the reason I found about about the JP model years back... I wasn't a dream theatre fan at the time. It's now on my list of guitars to buy


----------



## Blytheryn (Mar 22, 2016)

If you're a prominent guitarist that plays a guitar that makes others want to pick up a guitar like it, then I would say that it's a decent investment for a company to make you a sig. Just like Hetfield, Hammett, Laiho, or any other guitarist that people look up to. 

I believe guitar companies have to stay current as well and pick up new talent every once in a while. Sure Petrucci is pretty much a legend, but I doubt every kid out there knows who Lukather or Morse are. By giving him a sig EBMM is putting themselves out there for all the ERG interested kids out there who will probably snap these up.

He's a ....-hot young shredder, that in my opinion will make a great addition to the EBMM roster. In any case a lot better than St. Vincent, but that's for another thread.


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 22, 2016)

Sunyata said:


> If this was a company like Fender where signature models are all almost the same, it would be ok IMO. However, EBMM is a small company with relatively few signature models. Almost everyone who has one has made a tremendous impact on guitar playing (ie. Petrucci, Morse, Lukather, etc)
> 
> I don't think Jason Richardson has "contributed" that much to receive the privilege of an EBMM sig. Additionally, I don't think he has the fanbase to even have a profitable sig.
> 
> ...



_Kool-Aid Mode Activated_
Not sure what you have against more signature models. It's more options for us as a community, whether you purchase the guitar or not. Jason is EBMM's gateway into the modern metal scene. He's been very loyal over the years to EBMM and loves their instruments. Not sure how you can say Jason would be a 'useless' addition when countless artists who most would consider more 'useless' have sigs.

Were you against the Keith Merrow, Per Nilsson, Ola Englund sigs too? Those are all guys I consider that hold the same amount of 'weight' (actual contributions) in the guitar industry as Jason. All Keith and Ola have done is review some amps and guitar picks. Per is an insanely talented guitarist, but arguably has done no more for music than Jason.

If you're saying Jason should have a sig with any other brand _except_ EBMM, then that's absurd. He _plays_ EBMM guitars. He's young and has TONS of potential. He could potentially be the greatest guitarist of our (my) generation when it's all said and done. EBMM would actually be insane not to reward him for his loyalty, knowing that he could be the next Misha (in terms of popularity) after his solo album releases. The dude is 24 with a full tank.

I don't think he's really known as the "Shredder who used to be in BoO" as much as he's known as the "Shredder who made BoO listenable"

disclaimer:
I love Ola and Keith. I think _everyone_ deserves a signature.. especially if that dude in A7X can get one.


----------



## Miek (Mar 22, 2016)

i think ebmm's salaried team of marketing professionals are better at sussing out what's a worthwhile investment wrt signature models than some clowns on an internet forum


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Mar 22, 2016)

Miek said:


> i think ebmm's salaried team of marketing professionals are better at sussing out what's a worthwhile investment wrt signature models than some clowns on an internet forum



Probably, but you seem to be unduly calling forum members stupid just because they don't have the same insider info EBMM has about the company's motives. Obviously EBMM is going to know more about which direction the brand is headed in, and whether or not that counts as a departure from their former trajectory. 

Most of EBMM's artists with signature models are very big names; legends, you might even say. Albert Lee, John Petrucci, Steve Lukather, Steve Morse, Eddie Van Halen (former), and so on. There's been exceptions of course, or artists that are popular but not received by fans particularly well. Most recently that discussion was about St. Vincent's signature, but I've seen it discussed about James Valentine and Benji Madden as well. 

What Jason seems to lack is both that legendary status and that popular appeal that most EBMM artists have had so far. A signature model is a big step over a regular endorsee for a company this big, so I don't think it's crazy that people are surprised by these rumours. No doubt the dude is talented, but it's hard to justify him getting a signature model if we're using the logic EBMM appears to have been using for the last couple of decades in choosing their artists. 

Obviously the problem with that line of thinking is that it assumes EBMM will always continue to conduct itself as it has in the past, which is a bolder assumption now than ever. Social media, YouTube, and so on are really shaking things up. From what I've seen in this thread, Jason is definitely more integrated into all that stuff than most other artists I've seen...I'm not sure any other EBMM endorsee has crowdfunded an album. So it could be that EBMM is seeing the appeal of that and is investing in the future. Hell, it's not even like they need a good reason. Maybe Sterling took a shining to him and decided to give him a guitar model, it's not like there's anything forbidding that. 

Still, it's a bit extreme to be calling the doubters clowns. Just makes you sound like one, to be honest.


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 22, 2016)

Hard to justify, to an individual maybe. Not to EBMM. Complain all you want, just don't state your opinions as fact. There is some 14 year old kid right now to whom Jason is a "legend". 

Besides how many famous guitarists, when asked for their heroes/inspiration, name obscure "who the .... is that?" names? Nearly all of them. 

Between this and the St. Vincent, I hope EBMM never gives anyone another signature model again. Except for me, because I'm a legend and clearly qualified to decide who should and shouldn't get one, and to crap on those I deem unworthy of a piece of wood with a name on it.

/s just funnin'


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 22, 2016)

If he can spec a signature model that appeals to a lot of players, it will sell. Why do you think they still make Chapman and Keith Merrow guitars? On the other hand, how many Satchel NGDs have you seen, considering how many fans he has?


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Mar 22, 2016)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> If he can spec a signature model that appeals to a lot of players, it will sell. Why do you think they still make Chapman and Keith Merrow guitars? On the other hand, how many Satchel NGDs have you seen, considering how many fans he has?




I've heard from several retailers that they have sold a ton of Satchel sigs. You can't really judge how successful a guitar model is based on forum posts.

Having said that...having more guitar player/gear nerd fans is definitely something that companies take seriously.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 22, 2016)

^Also, you don't have a lot of Satchel fanboys here, considering this is an extreme metal/ERG-specific forum.


----------



## Miek (Mar 22, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Probably, but you seem to be unduly calling forum members stupid just because they don't have the same insider info EBMM has about the company's motives. Obviously EBMM is going to know more about which direction the brand is headed in, and whether or not that counts as a departure from their former trajectory.
> 
> Most of EBMM's artists with signature models are very big names; legends, you might even say. Albert Lee, John Petrucci, Steve Lukather, Steve Morse, Eddie Van Halen (former), and so on. There's been exceptions of course, or artists that are popular but not received by fans particularly well. Most recently that discussion was about St. Vincent's signature, but I've seen it discussed about James Valentine and Benji Madden as well.
> 
> ...


im just talking about people who consider to talk about who does and doesn't "deserve" a signature guitar. i don't give a .... either way

e: point well taken, though. I didn't mean to come off so pithy. which you can take as its own word, or read it as me saying pissy with a lisp


----------



## Sunyata (Mar 23, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Well written stuff



You said what i wanted to say but much more eloquently.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 23, 2016)

for me I dont really care if they give him a signature or not. IF not It would be pretty cool to have more options out there. Since he seems to play 7 strings in H-H config and in pretty beautiful colors I would hope to that be the case if he gets a sig. Way too much black and white guitars on the 7 string department. Even on JP there are a few "dark" colored guitars and heaps of black burst too. So Im all up for a 7 string H-H in a sparkly color.

the thing people seem to be talking here its not if he deserves or not a sig guitar. But more about what seems to be the trend with Music Man. Yes, there is rob chapman, Ola, Keith, Rob scalon ect ect. But they got a sig with other brands. Remember we are talking about MM. IF this dud were playing ESP/LTD guitars he prob would have 4 different sig models by now. MM seems to be a way more "selective" on their choices for a sig guitar. Like others mention "big" names, not necessary HUGE LEGENDARY ect, but something. You guys need to remember that even JP is consider a Legend on the guitar world right now, at the time he changed into MM guitars from Ibanez he wasnt that big yet.

If MM is goign to give a sig to this guy?, not sure, I would say no due to the line up of artist they curently have, but again we would never know. I mean jsut have a look at PRS, I would have never ever ever though PRS would build a sig guitar for Dustie and Mark, as that kind of music doesnt seems to resonate with what the brand "is" or the artist line up they have, but they did it. So maybe we could see a new 7 string in a sparkly colorfull hitting the stores?, I hope so

but....

there seems to be no chat at all at the ErnieBall forums. I did a search to see if any talk, and found nothing, only couple of treads about "unique/one off JP guitars", which in addition to those showed above there is also a white sparkle with gold hardware mmmmmmmm  . If this guitar was going to happen I recon there would be more chat over there about it


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 23, 2016)

Off-topic, but I really wonder how much Ibanez kicks themselves for not giving JP a sig.


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 23, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Off-topic, but I really wonder how much Ibanez kicks themselves for not giving JP a sig.


Probably not a whole lot considering that they have dudes like Satch, Vai and Paul Gilbert on board. Ibanez is pretty much synonymous with metal guitars.

On topic, a hardtail Petrucci model or a baritone 7 would be sweet, but I don't know if that's up Jasons alley or not. He seems happy with the specs he's got on his guitars.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 23, 2016)

He uses the trem (not a whole lot, but still), so I doubt he would go hardtail. Since he's been playing just EBMM JP's for such a long time, I'm curious as to what changes he would even add period.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 23, 2016)

From his style/preferences I'm going to guess neck-thru, superstrat shape with big cutaway, tremolo, 25.5", compensated nut, buckeye burl top with rosewood neck, dimarzio illuminators. So basically a Majesty designed like the exotic wood JPs. I can't imagine he would stray far from the design he's playing for 10 years.


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 23, 2016)

Wonder what JPs thoughts are on a signature JR using the JP body  EBMM JPJR


----------



## scrub (Mar 23, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> From his style/preferences I'm going to guess neck-thru, superstrat shape with big cutaway, tremolo, 25.5", compensated nut, buckeye burl top with rosewood neck, dimarzio illuminators. So basically a Majesty designed like the exotic wood JPs. I can't imagine he would stray far from the design he's playing for 10 years.



So basically just ripping off JP's model. you'd think maybe he would come up with something unique instead of just tweaking the specs of an existing guitar.


----------



## Noxon (Mar 23, 2016)

scrub said:


> So basically just ripping off JP's model. you'd think maybe he would come up with something unique instead of just tweaking the specs of an existing guitar.



Aren't most signature models just spec tweaks on already existing guitars?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 23, 2016)

scrub said:


> So basically just ripping off JP's model. you'd think maybe he would come up with something unique instead of just tweaking the specs of an existing guitar.



So like 99% of guitars? That was my guess for specs judging from interviews and his gear choices, we don't know anything yet. He's hardly going to come out with an 8 string 30 fret warlock with 3 single coils if you want something "original".


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm thinking it will be a JP7 with the horns like Majesty probably black or gold hardware and probably custom pickups and different colors then what's available.


----------



## Blasphemer (Mar 24, 2016)

TheShreddinHand said:


> Off-topic, but I really wonder how much Ibanez kicks themselves for not giving JP a sig.










Am I missing some kind of context here? Didn't he leave Ibby for EBMM on his own volition?


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 24, 2016)

Sunyata said:


> If this was a company like Fender where signature models are all almost the same, it would be ok IMO. However, EBMM is a small company with relatively few signature models. Almost everyone who has one has made a tremendous impact on guitar playing (ie. Petrucci, Morse, Lukather, etc)
> 
> I don't think Jason Richardson has "contributed" that much to receive the privilege of an EBMM sig. Additionally, I don't think he has the fanbase to even have a profitable sig.
> 
> ...



Fair enough I guess but his signature is aimed at guys like me who know of EBMM mainly through him. Without seeing him playing them I don't think I'd have paid much attention to someone who told me that Ernie Ball makes guitars because I don't give a .... about Pettrucci and I couldn't name you a single thing written by Morse or Lukather so their names being on a roster doesn't carry much weight. Either way its just another top notch guitar being put out by a crazy reputable company and thats never a bad thing


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 24, 2016)

Arkeion said:


> Wonder what JPs thoughts are on a signature JR using the JP body  EBMM JPJR



The JP body is just a Silo without the pickguard.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 24, 2016)

Blasphemer said:


> Am I missing some kind of context here? Didn't he leave Ibby for EBMM on his own volition?




Ooohhh hello top right of the picture.


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 24, 2016)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> The JP body is just a Silo without the pickguard.



duuuuuude.. i never noticed that


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Mar 24, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> Probably not a whole lot considering that they have dudes like Satch, Vai and Paul Gilbert on board. Ibanez is pretty much synonymous with metal guitars.
> 
> On topic, a hardtail Petrucci model or a baritone 7 would be sweet, but I don't know if that's up Jasons alley or not. He seems happy with the specs he's got on his guitars.



Sure Ibanez isn't hurting but I'm sure they wouldn't have minded the thousands upon thousands of guitars they could have sold the last 15 years.

@Blasphemer JPs explanation has always been very professional and he just says that EBMM was willing to do things he wanted that Ibanez wasn't. He always says positive things about Ibanez and stays professional about it. I'm just guessing that in 1999 they weren't imagining JP and DT would end up having such a huge influence on musicians and guitarists (playing and buying). Heck DT almost broke up after FII.

Yes, there was the JPM, but pretty limited run for only a few years.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 24, 2016)

not only to mention that the JP guitar has been the most sold out instrument of the Music Man brand ever


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 25, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> not only to mention that the JP guitar has been the most sold out instrument of the Music Man brand ever



"Best selling" is a good thing. 

"Most sold out" is a pipeline failure.


----------



## A-Branger (Mar 25, 2016)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> "Best selling" is a good thing.
> 
> "Most sold out" is a pipeline failure.



lol, you know what I mean


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Mar 25, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> lol, you know what I mean



I do, but StingRays are the most popular EBMM instrument.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Mar 25, 2016)

Petar Bogdanov said:


> The JP body is just a Silo without the pickguard.



Close, but not quite. The lower bout of the Silouette body is curvier than the original JP's, and I think the waist may be narrower as well. A lot of people also overlook the fact that the original JP has an asymmetric lower bout (not unlike a Broderick, but less exaggerated), presumably because the arm scoop distracts the eye from noticing. 

Just go on the EBMM website and you'll see what I mean. If I had better photoshop skills I'd overlay one on the other, but alas. Hopefully you'll spot the differences now after I pointed them out. Interestingly, though, the original 'Black Fire' prototype was halfway between the two. Again, slightly asymmetric body shape and several changes from the silhouette aside from just the pickguard, but still not quite a JP just yet.


----------



## TheTrooper (Mar 25, 2016)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> ...Morse or Lukather so their names being on a roster doesn't carry much weight.



You might want to read that again....


----------



## Cameron French (Mar 27, 2016)

Jason is an animal. I'm glad EB is giving him more of a spotlight, he surely deserves it. So inspirational. I can't think of someone more deserving of a signature model.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 28, 2016)

Cameron French said:


> Jason is an animal. I'm glad EB is giving him more of a spotlight, he surely deserves it. So inspirational. I can't think of someone more deserving of a signature model.





I dunno about being inspirational. His playing definitely makes me want to practice more, but it also makes me want to give up completely


----------



## Arkeion (Mar 28, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> I dunno about being inspirational. His playing definitely makes me want to practice more, but it also makes me want to give up completely



Most of the time I'm thinking "I'm not even fvckin worthy enough to watch this"


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 28, 2016)

His instagram videos are ridiculous. I hope he makes playthrough videos for the album.


----------



## Musiscience (May 10, 2016)

BOOM back from the dead! Any news on the Jason Richardson signature?


----------



## Arkeion (May 10, 2016)

Nothing lately, and I look pretty regularly. He seems to be pretty wrapped up in the final goingson of his new album.


----------



## fateofthorns666 (May 10, 2016)

it would be fire af


----------



## KingLouis (May 13, 2016)

This isn't EXACTLY on topic, but Ive looked everywhere for this info and have never found a precise, believable answer...anyone know what kinda pickups Jason uses or has previously used? Namely around the Chelsea Grin-era, bc his lead tone on Don't Ask, Don't Tell is just ridiculously crisp and they really let his right hand nuances shine through. I know he doesn't use the stock JP pups, bc they're noticeably different. Any info guys? Thought it could be a D Avtivator/ Liquifire combo, but Im not sure.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 13, 2016)

KingLouis said:


> This isn't EXACTLY on topic, but Ive looked everywhere for this info and have never found a precise, believable answer...anyone know what kinda pickups Jason uses or has previously used? Namely around the Chelsea Grin-era, bc his lead tone on Don't Ask, Don't Tell is just ridiculously crisp and they really let his right hand nuances shine through. I know he doesn't use the stock JP pups, bc they're noticeably different. Any info guys? Thought it could be a D Avtivator/ Liquifire combo, but Im not sure.


Stock pickups. CrunchLab/Liquifier combo or Illuminator combo.

Keep in mind that anything you hear on the album has been tracked in a high-end studio and gone through post-processing. (Not to mention the fact that your guitar sounds different in a mix than it does isolated.)


----------



## Nlelith (May 13, 2016)

^Can't say anything about Chelsea Grin era, but he used Illuminators for one of the pre-production demos from his solo album. Here's a link to the track and his comment (his answer should appear first in the comment section).


----------



## KingLouis (May 13, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Stock pickups. CrunchLab/Liquifier combo or Illuminator combo.
> 
> Keep in mind that anything you hear on the album has been tracked in a high-end studio and gone through post-processing. (Not to mention the fact that your guitar sounds different in a mix than it does isolated.)



Well see, this is where I run into a dilemma when people give that answer. Because of the blade that the Crunchlab has, its a pretty easy to discern-looking bridge pickup. Yet more often than not when you see Jason's bridge it's a "generic" looking pickup, if I can put it that way (two regular coils). I believe the Illuminator also has two regular coils, but in some of these vids and pics the Illuminator wasn't even in production yet, so it's all but impossible for that to be the pickup in qustion either lol. Quite a dilemma.

Because of it's popularity I was always inclined to believe it was probably a D-Activator, given it's such a common bridge choice in modern metal. But I've never known D-Activator's to give such a crisp and bitey lead tone (regardless of any pre or post-production magic done in studio).


----------



## Spicypickles (May 13, 2016)

The JP pups aren't exactly what I would call crisp/bitey. They have too much of a rounded bottom end, which sounds great for huge 'wall of sound' chords. Given Jason's super tight start/stop riffing and nasty ass solo's, I would imagine something like Dactivators.


----------



## Hachetjoel (May 13, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> Ooohhh hello top right of the picture.



The real porn is still the guitars


----------



## Valnob (May 19, 2016)

just saw this thread
I'm excited to see what kind of sig it will be. 
Since we've not seen anything, i guess it will be for Namm 17


----------



## Mathemagician (May 19, 2016)

That's what I'm thinking too. Will be interesting to see. Me personally, would love to see a neckthrough JP. But I'm well aware that's outside the realm of possibility.


----------



## zero_end (May 19, 2016)

Hopefully, it won't have stinking piezo


----------



## Mathemagician (May 19, 2016)

zero_end said:


> Hopefully, it won't have stinking piezo



Dude the new JP16 is immaculate if not for the damn Floyd. Everything awesome they've changed in the line? Check. No piezo that I don't use? Check. Remove the fantastic MM floating tremolo and replace it with an inferior Floyd Rose to appeal to guys who aren't buying JP models anyways? Check. 

(Note: I'm sure some people are stoked, but the MM bridge is just so good!)


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 21, 2016)

Does this have a longer headstock? I think it looks leaps and bounds better like that.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 21, 2016)

That has a regular headstock, they don't modify the core shape of the signature models for artists. Just the specs.


----------



## BillCosby (May 21, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> Dude the new JP16 is immaculate if not for the damn Floyd. Everything awesome they've changed in the line? Check. No piezo that I don't use? Check. Remove the fantastic MM floating tremolo and replace it with an inferior Floyd Rose to appeal to guys who aren't buying JP models anyways? Check.
> 
> (Note: I'm sure some people are stoked, but the MM bridge is just so good!)



JP16 has a piezo, too.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 21, 2016)

The 16 does not have Piezo, played them at NAMM.


----------



## zero_end (May 24, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> Dude the new JP16 is immaculate if not for the damn Floyd. Everything awesome they've changed in the line? Check. No piezo that I don't use? Check. Remove the fantastic MM floating tremolo and replace it with an inferior Floyd Rose to appeal to guys who aren't buying JP models anyways? Check.
> 
> (Note: I'm sure some people are stoked, but the MM bridge is just so good!)



Hey, I never said anything bad about the tremolo. I personally love the MM tremolo. So far, it's thet best one I've tried.

And regarding the piezo, I personally feel it's an unnecesary extra for most metal styles. I would be happier without it on this type of guitar


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 31, 2016)

Coming soon I guess!


----------



## Mathemagician (May 31, 2016)

zero_end said:


> Hey, I never said anything bad about the tremolo. I personally love the MM tremolo. So far, it's thet best one I've tried.
> 
> And regarding the piezo, I personally feel it's an unnecesary extra for most metal styles. I would be happier without it on this type of guitar



Oh I know, I was agreeing with you. I would be all over this year's model with THANKFULLY black hardware, if not for the trem downgrade.


----------



## Nlelith (Jun 1, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Coming soon I guess!


Maybe along with release of his album (at least the announcement of his sig)? Probably both products will boost interest of one another.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jun 1, 2016)

Mathemagician said:


> Dude the new JP16 is immaculate if not for the damn Floyd. Everything awesome they've changed in the line? Check. No piezo that I don't use? Check. Remove the fantastic MM floating tremolo and replace it with an inferior Floyd Rose to appeal to guys who aren't buying JP models anyways? Check.
> 
> (Note: I'm sure some people are stoked, but the MM bridge is just so good!)



Dude its one model, I mean Petrucci has 9 models you can wank with. 9 models that arguably between at least 5 of them are not significantly different from each other.

On the one hand I'm impressed John designed such a guitar that has become that popular they can offer 9 models with his name on them that sell. Based on the discussion and artist endorsement I wonder if for EBMM the Petrucci line will become their Les Paul - in that it started as a sig model and basically became a guitar genre on its own (before anyone corrects me I know the sig status of the LP is debated, but for arguments sake). Sure the Petrucci Model is a reinvented super strat, but then so is the Jem and to a lesser extent the JS.

On the other hand I'm a little sickened that they can get away with offering so many with his name on them that to me are not significantly different enough to warrant their own model line. I think it would be a more gentlemanly cash-grab if they offered options, but YMMV.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 1, 2016)

I see what you're saying about 9 options, but liking black hardware limits me to either a JPX, the 16, or a bland-ish stealth. I like that the 16 has a 17inch radius unlike the stealths/X. That's why it was "almost" perfect to me. You're absolutely right and it's not a "dealbreaker" as far as just picking another model, I'm just loving the headstock & fretboard the more I look at it. 

I absolutely expect/hope for them to push the JP line into its own "thing" though.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jun 1, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> Dude its one model, I mean Petrucci has 9 models you can wank with. 9 models that arguably between at least 5 of them are not significantly different from each other.
> 
> On the one hand I'm impressed John designed such a guitar that has become that popular they can offer 9 models with his name on them that sell. Based on the discussion and artist endorsement I wonder if for EBMM the Petrucci line will become their Les Paul - in that it started as a sig model and basically became a guitar genre on its own (before anyone corrects me I know the sig status of the LP is debated, but for arguments sake). Sure the Petrucci Model is a reinvented super strat, but then so is the Jem and to a lesser extent the JS.
> 
> On the other hand I'm a little sickened that they can get away with offering so many with his name on them that to me are not significantly different enough to warrant their own model line. I think it would be a more gentlemanly cash-grab if they offered options, but YMMV.




That's the thing though, EBMM doesn't really look at it as a 'line', they look at it as guitars they've made for John that they also offer for sale to the public. Because of that, they're very protective of what specs you get to choose because the instrument is ultimately intended to reflect its artist. Except for the piezo/inlay options they offered on the first model, no subsequent models allowed any deviation from what John uses. Hell, after the BFR and before the Majesty came out, it looked like they may have even done away with allowing the customer to choose from an array of colours. For a bunch of the models it was just kind of, 'here's John's model update for this year, it's being sold exactly as-is.'

Not saying it's right, but Sterling has been saying this for years. He's very vocal about the model being true to its artist, and (so far, at least) he has no interest in making this their Les Paul. It's by far EBMM's most identifiable guitar much like the Les Paul is for Gibson, but that's pretty much where the similarities end. 

So anyway, that'd probably be Sterling's response; i.e. that you're lucky they're offering these for sale at all, and that they will always be tied to John and reflect his vision, not yours. It's kind of a dick response, but it's also pretty much what he says when this stuff comes up. On the other hand, I'm not sure I get why you're calling the JP model a cash grab?? They're selling you something you want, and at a very affordable price for the quality of guitar you get--there's a reason why the model is so popular. How the hell is that a cashgrab?


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 1, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> That's the thing though, EBMM doesn't really look at it as a 'line', they look at it as guitars they've made for John that they also offer for sale to the public. Because of that, they're very protective of what specs you get to choose because the instrument is ultimately intended to reflect its artist. Except for the piezo/inlay options they offered on the first model, no subsequent models allowed any deviation from what John uses. Hell, after the BFR and before the Majesty came out, it looked like they may have even done away with allowing the customer to choose from an array of colours. For a bunch of the models it was just kind of, 'here's John's model update for this year, it's being sold exactly as-is.'



ITs more of a "here is the JP sig line up, the JP7/6 and colors offered and if you want fancy tops here is the BFR ones"..... "oh btw we did a special anniversary model, you can buy it if you want JPX"....."btw we did another special one off model JPXI, but you can still get the previous special model"......."hey hey new year, how about a new special model JPXII".... ect ect

reason why you cant change specs on the special models, is because they are sold like a one-off special runs kinda thing. Its an artist signature, you dont suppose to change specs. But every time they release a NPD run, then you can add those runs specs to any guitar including the special JPXss 

problem is the special models now have grown up to a bigger line up than the "JP line" is supposed to be. Specially because they dont discontinue them (which any other brand does) so still pretty cool you can get them. How many one off and special, and anniversary models have been of the Jem Steve Vai guitar? just imagine if they still offer those.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jun 2, 2016)

^^

Thats exactly what I mean by a cash grab. 

@Lupi:

I'm not saying there isn't some 'ethic' behind it, I mean hell even Jeff Kiesel won't do some things because it might mess up a model (No Baritone SBC's for one) then I'm sure Sterling has reasons for certain things. Just because you're working a market for profit doesn't automatically mean ALL ethics go out the window. .Strandberg* is a brilliant example of this.

But you cannot tell me that its only by the grace of John and Sterling that we can buy all the pretty EBMMJP's, no its by the grace of the almighty 'insert your currency of state here' too.

For starters they have 9 models where both Sterling AND John turn a dime every time one gets sold. Second thats 9 models which makes up a significant minority of EBMM's product line. Third adding someone else's artist model based off of the JP model would be a smart business move as everyone of the aforementioned people is likely to make some cash plus whoever the artist is. Fourth how is this not comparable currently in some way to a Les Paul? and especially if they do start offering other artist variations on the JP?

Dude I get that you like the line, I love Les Pauls. But that doesn't mean that Gibson and EBMM won't exploit an opportunity to make cash - they are companies, thats what free market capitalism DOES. It also doesn't mean that you somehow devalue the guitar you like because you understand that ultimately your want was used to make someone money.

I mean hell in one sense you should be happy because it keep Petrucci in the music business, because the guy has done what any intelligent person who wants to make money from his love of playing guitar, he grew up, saw a market (helped create it arguably) and moved in too make cash so his kids can go to school, he can afford that house in NJ and all the supplements he takes to make him look like Conan.

Its 2016, can we kill the romantic ideals about the music industry already?


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 2, 2016)

dont get much your point.

I have no problem JP gets hundreds of sig guitars. If not its better, as there is more variety, and the cool thing of MM is that they havent discontinued any model so you can still buy one at any given point.

I got heaps of respect for Petrucci and DT so dont care how many sigs he gets. I want one and majesty for sure at some point in my life.

Out of the MM line up, the JP is the only guitar shape I like

If other artist wants to use this as a template for a new sig, then awesome. Maybe he would come up with a new arrange of specs/color that I would like better.


the JP line is one of the best selling guitars out of the MM line, so whats the problem for them to release new models each year with new set of features/colors?. Good business for them, good for Petrucci, and good for you as one year they might hit the sweet spot of what you really want on a guitar. You dont have to buy them all


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm reacting to Lupi (will edit to make that clear), because he seems to be under some romantic notions about how the music industry works and how people like John make money.

I'm agreeing with you, I'm not a Petrucci fan (musically speaking) but it keeps John in guitars and supplements whats not to love? Guy did what many of us probably hope/hopped to at some point, made money from guitars. But a reality is a reality, and some people on this forum still seem to have romantic ideals about the music industry.


----------



## Musiscience (Jun 2, 2016)

This must be unveiled soon since the logo has been posted and his album is releasing soon. Really excited to see if it's going to be a JP model variant or something entirely different.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 2, 2016)

I just checked the ErnieBall forums, not a single talk about it. Weird.

Maybe they would be released at winter NAMM?


----------



## Musiscience (Jun 2, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> I just checked the ErnieBall forums, not a single talk about it. Weird.
> 
> Maybe they would be released at winter NAMM?



If it was the case I think they would have waited a bit longer to release the logo. I think it's logical to market the product at the same time as the album to get more hype. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jun 2, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> I'm reacting to Lupi (will edit to make that clear), because he seems to be under some romantic notions about how the music industry works and how people like John make money.
> 
> I'm agreeing with you, I'm not a Petrucci fan (musically speaking) but it keeps John in guitars and supplements whats not to love? Guy did what many of us probably hope/hopped to at some point, made money from guitars. But a reality is a reality, and some people on this forum still seem to have romantic ideals about the music industry.



Romantic notions about the industry? Can you point out the bit where I said Petrucci and EBMM were tossing JPs to fans for free, like candy? I didn't say it was charity, I said _Sterling_ viewed selling these instruments to customers as a service to Petrucci's fans. And just because they make a profit doing that doesn't negate the point either. 

Honestly, you sound really entitled, or at the very least jaded...not only do you complain that someone else's sig model should have a variety of features for you to choose from for your own convenience (I mean, forget that it's _their guitar_, right?), you also feel the need to complain about EBMM making updates to the signature that you're not interested in because you subjectively deem them to be insignificant spec changes. I won't argue with you about them being worthwhile changes in JP's eyes (which I believe them to be), because I know what you're saying, and you'll just come back at me with the comment that Petrucci and EBMM are 'in on it' and are trying to rip people off by releasing 'meaningless' model updates every year. However, let me ask you this: is that actually a more reasonable assumption than simply believing JP just wanted to try out some different specs on his own guitar, and also decided to make it available for sale to fans? Hell, let's say he knew he was going to make some money off of it too. That'd be his primary motivation for changing the specs on his guitar to you, to milk his fans of more money? Why does it have to be some big money-grubbing conspiracy just because they're a business that pursues a profit? I mean, is every business not operating at a loss trying to wring every single penny out of their customers to you? EBMM/JP pleasing their fans and making a profit are not incompatible concepts, they can do both at the same time without becoming a caricature of Ebenezer Scrooge. 

The kicker here is that you're taking the ~9 models available for sale as proof of a cash grab, when in reality it'd be more of a cash grab if EBMM brought out a new model each year and immediately retired them once its successor came out the year after. Even then I'd argue with you about it being a 'cash grab', but at least then it'd seem like they're trying to maximise recurring annual sales via model updates. However, offering all those different models for sale isn't something that they have to do, and in some ways it's honestly detrimental to the success of the JP line. Why? Because everyone is always asking things like 'what's the difference between the JPX and JPXI?', indicating the model line gets more and more confusing with each new addition. Moreover, some features are only available on certain models and not others, so not only would it simplify things to consolidate those features to one model, it'd also allow you to get more variety: want a floyd rose on your JP XII? Not a problem if they just give you a bunch of drop down menus on an order form. Given how much criticism has been directed at EBMM that they DON'T do that, I'd wager they could stand to make a lot more money if they added it as a feature, even if it'd come with an associated tooling and production cost. 

But like I was saying, they're not going to do that because of how Sterling feels about maintaining the integrity of the signature models and their likeness to the artist's preferences. Call that a cash grab if you want, or some sort of naivete on my part about how the industry works, but as far as I'm concerned you haven't done your homework on EBMM and are just talking out of your a$$ about how corporations 'theoretically' exist to suck you dry.  And I'm done with the OT discussion, given that this is a thread about Jason Richardson, not JP. So probably best to drop it before the thread gets derailed.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 2, 2016)

Musiscience said:


> If it was the case I think they would have waited a bit longer to release the logo. I think it's logical to market the product at the same time as the album to get more hype. I could be wrong though.



yeah but the logo can be a teaser to slowly start the hype. Winter NAMM is not too far away


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 2, 2016)

Musiscience said:


> This must be unveiled soon since the logo has been posted and his album is releasing soon. Really excited to see if it's going to be a JP model variant or something entirely different.



I can't see it being anything wildly different to his JPs, maybe a run with buckeye burl tops.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Jun 3, 2016)

Sermo Lupi said:


> I said _Sterling_ viewed selling these instruments to customers as a service to Petrucci's fans. And just because they make a profit doing that doesn't negate the point either.



Thats a fair point, I did assume you agreed with Sterlings argument here so for that I'm sorry. I also agree that the thread shouldn't be pulled OT any more.

However you've also made some pretty outlandish assumptions yourself here - and attributed wild ideas to me that either don't make sense or are simply refutable with a basic understanding of how free market capitalism functions,which is supply/demand and capitalising on demand to make a profit. Thats not a conspiracy theory its a current economic reality - nothing more.

I might personally be cynical about it, but the ultimate irony is that I GAS for Gibson. Anyway thats also enough from me - you're welcome to PM me to continue the debate. To everyone else enjoy the guitar porn when it finally comes


----------



## thinkpad20 (Jun 3, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> all the supplements he takes to make him look like Conan.





I do think this discussion got a little out of hand, but that definitely made me laugh


----------



## Gio18 (Jun 5, 2016)

```

```



scrub said:


> So basically just ripping off JP's model. you'd think maybe he would come up with something unique instead of just tweaking the specs of an existing guitar.



In the OMNI video Jason said his sig guitar looks like something out of final fantasy....so im guessing its going to be in a shape of a crazy sword gun


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jun 22, 2016)

Any new news on this?


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 22, 2016)

I mean, he could be designing something of a "metal" guitar with EBMM, at least for their aesthetic. I would still expect it to be very comfortable given he's been playing JP's over a decade. Can't wait, and hope it has an awesome top.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 22, 2016)

I think it's just best to wait until the end of the year, around NAMM.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm sure he'd do something unique given the opportunity vs just repeating an existing design. Hoping he does that in the end.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jun 22, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> I just checked the ErnieBall forums,



That forum sucks, they're there only to inflate Sterling's ego. Nothing really useful, all they say is "call customer support!".


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 22, 2016)

Rachmaninoff said:


> That forum sucks, they're there only to inflate Sterling's ego. Nothing really useful, all they say is "call customer support!".



meh Im not really into that forum, not a memeber, but I like to go and check for info about new stuff but surprisingly theres no talk about it. I found more info about new guitars in here than in the forum of the brand of such guitar 

same even happened when I went to check the PRS forums for any leaked info about the Mark H SE sig, got nothing over there, if not their predictions were way off


----------



## Jaspergep (Sep 14, 2016)

Recently EBMM and Jason got a meeting talking about his signature!
They posted some pictures, I made a quick edit.

It looks like a Majesty shape!
And he got his buckeye burl guitar on the table, so they might combine the specs of those guitars.

Or I am looking into it way too much 

What do you guys think?


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 14, 2016)

Jaspergep said:


> Recently EBMM and Jason got a meeting talking about his signature!
> They posted some pictures, I made a quick edit.
> 
> It looks like a Majesty shape!
> ...



Yeah I saw his posts/vid stories on IG too. Looks like he might finally be working on getting his sig model ironed out based on the stuff he shared! He plays the Majesty a lot in his recent vids, so maybe it will be a modified Majesty shape? Hell, I'd have been fine with a JPX that had a buckeye burl top!  

The Majesty I had for a bit was actually a really great guitar, I wouldn't mind another one of those someday, so if it's similar to that design I think they'll have a winner on their hands.


----------



## Randy (Sep 14, 2016)

Would prefer a snapshot without the really loose MS Paint outline skewing what I'm trying to look at.


----------



## pott (Sep 14, 2016)

BP confirmed on the MM forums that these are not the sketches for his sig model. Make that what you will


----------



## kabz (Sep 14, 2016)

I got a EBMM JP6 in 2003, I've played many different brands in between then, sold my JP6 for a PRS Cu24.

Lately I got the itch, and bought a Majesty Artisan -- loved it, but it wasn't for me. The feel of it, and the pickups aren't something I vibed with.
Played a JP16 and it reminded me of how much fun I used to have playing on the JP models (though I don't like floyds).

I wanted a 7-string so I got a Schecter KM-7mkII, and slapped some heavier 6th and 7th so I can play Jason's Drop G stuff from his solo album.

I still want the floating bridge option and the JP neck truly is special.
Playing everything from Suhr, Tom Anderson, PRS, etc... The feel of EBMM JP models is so comfortable to me, I forgot what I had been missing all these years.

The JP6 I had in 2003 had nickel frets, but the new SS frets make the neck perform on another level.
I have big hands, so the guitar disciplined me to focus on proper technique.

Roasted Maple neck on a burled top JP-style body with an extended scale (at least 26.5") with the JP Tremolo system would be an incredible guitar.

Excited to see the company recognize the young guitarists that hold Jason Richardson in such high regard, because he has been repping their brand HARD in all his social media.

Now I wonder what they want to charge for his sig (it can't be more than a JP, or could it?)


----------



## JohnTanner (Sep 14, 2016)

I am very excited to see what he comes up with. I trust that he has great taste seeing how he has been loyal to EBMM since 13.


----------



## Nlelith (Sep 14, 2016)

He confirmed on Facebook that the shape will be new, not one of the JP's sig.


----------



## cslushy (Sep 15, 2016)

A new EBMM shape piques my interest for sure. I was planning on getting a .strandberg* once I found the right one, but I may have to wait and see what this guitar will be.


----------



## Mordecai (Sep 15, 2016)

Zalbu said:


> I love how EBMM are most famous for their Petrucci guitars, that are signature models, which then leads to other guitarists getting signature models based on those guitars
> 
> But man, if anybody deserves a sig it's him, hardest shredder in the business. Wonder what specs he would go for though, it doesn't seem like he needs any crazy specs from his guitars.





stingray bass?


----------



## RevelGTR (Sep 16, 2016)

^ Yeah the JP's are amazing instruments and definitely their bread and butter on the guitar side of things, but the Stingray is on the level of things like the P Bass, Strat, Les Paul, etc. as far as status.


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 28, 2017)

Huge necrobump!

Any news on this? Was it canceled?


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 28, 2017)

Musiscience said:


> Huge necrobump!
> 
> Any news on this? Was it canceled?


No they just won't be releasing anything till Namm even if it happens. His main guitars are JP sigs so its hard for a sig of a sig. He does have a custom Cutlass, which could be the basis for a sig.


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 28, 2017)

Just asking because he was giving a lot of hints that it was coming in 2016, then nothing during 2017. A JP8 was also confirmed in 2016 by Brian Ball, but never saw the light of day. I guess we'll have to wait for NAMM and see!


----------



## Dcm81 (Dec 28, 2017)

So how long's it been since the "announcement" now.........about 2 years? Hell, even Tosin's moving faster than this.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 28, 2017)

cip 123 said:


> No they just won't be releasing anything till Namm even if it happens. His main guitars are JP sigs so its hard for a sig of a sig. He does have a custom Cutlass, which could be the basis for a sig.



I feel like this makes a good bit of sense, it would just suck to me because the JP/Majesty series are WAY more comfortable/ergonomic. 

It’s not that the cutlass shape is somehow bad, just that the other two styles were designed with “improving playability” as a core design point. 

Would love an update of any kind to be sure.


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 28, 2017)

Musiscience said:


> Just asking because he was giving a lot of hints that it was coming in 2016, then nothing during 2017. A JP8 was also confirmed in 2016 by Brian Ball, but never saw the light of day. I guess we'll have to wait for NAMM and see!



Was he ever hinting at a signature, or just a custom? He always hints at his new EBMM's he left a few teasers before his custom cutlass came this year.

And the JP 8 was always going to take ages, and JP himself only said this year he was working on playing them on the new album. It wouldn't release till he's happy with it, it's his guitar.

I believe Ball only said there was one in development, JP probably has one if he's practicing on the thing but it'd only be him again until he's happy with it.


----------



## Masoo2 (Dec 28, 2017)

They released a limited run of his JP15 in Japan if that means anything of significance

http://www.musicman.jp/limited_edition/jp15_bfr_buckeye_burl_maple_ltd.html


----------



## cmtd (Dec 28, 2017)

Masoo2 said:


> They released a limited run of his JP15 in Japan if that means anything of significance
> 
> http://www.musicman.jp/limited_edition/jp15_bfr_buckeye_burl_maple_ltd.html




Those are sick looking guitars, but $5800?


----------



## cardinal (Dec 28, 2017)

American-made guitars in Japan have a huge premium. It would be much cheaper in the States.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Dec 28, 2017)

^ Testify. If you want a high-end Suhr, Tom Anderson, PRS, etc. Japan is not the place to buy from.


----------



## Avedas (Dec 29, 2017)

Yep, the local shops are full of guitars like that well over the 600k JPY range.


----------



## scrub (Dec 29, 2017)

Masoo2 said:


> They released a limited run of his JP15 in Japan if that means anything of significance
> 
> http://www.musicman.jp/limited_edition/jp15_bfr_buckeye_burl_maple_ltd.html



Holy Sh*t


----------



## Albake21 (Dec 29, 2017)

Masoo2 said:


> They released a limited run of his JP15 in Japan if that means anything of significance
> 
> http://www.musicman.jp/limited_edition/jp15_bfr_buckeye_burl_maple_ltd.html


Damn those are beautiful!


----------



## narad (Dec 29, 2017)

cmtd said:


> Those are sick looking guitars, but $5800?



Closer to $4800, but yea, and they sold pretty much all of them.


----------



## Spicypickles (Dec 29, 2017)

Those Japan models look incredible.

I imagine if I were Jason, I would be a little T'd off though. There's something super cool about having the only one of something.


----------



## R34CH (Jan 2, 2018)

Not sure how I missed this until now but...so much want. Hope they do a run in the US some day.


----------



## narad (Jan 2, 2018)

Spicypickles said:


> I imagine if I were Jason, I would be a little T'd off though. There's something super cool about having the only one of something.



There's something super cool about getting kickbacks for each one sold though...


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 2, 2018)

narad said:


> There's something super cool about getting kickbacks for each one sold though...



Lmao exactly. I can’t imagine caring about “exclusivity” when money is on the table.


----------



## Dcm81 (Jan 2, 2018)

How's he going to get kickbacks from this though? It's a JP-15..............maybe special or limited or what-not but it's still a Petrucci signature.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 2, 2018)

If this and the Jp-8 aren't unveiled at NAMM this year I can't see them ever happening.

I've no idea how kickbacks would work playing another guitarist's sig but Jason has been devoted to Ernie Ball JPs for years so I'm sure he's getting more than free guitars at this stage. 



cmtd said:


> Those are sick looking guitars, but $5800?



Comes with a +5 to shred and Cherrio breakdowns


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 2, 2018)

R34CH said:


> Not sure how I missed this until now but...so much want. Hope they do a run in the US some day.


I bet you they will at NAMM, last year the purple sparkle was a limited NAMM run for a couple of stores or something like that, then half way trough the year it was a limited run for all the PDN stores.

specially if those Japanese guitars got sold out they would see it as a good indication these would sell


----------



## Radau (Jan 2, 2018)

Don't get your hopes up for a JP8 this year


----------



## cmtd (Jan 2, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> specially if those Japanese guitars got sold out they would see it as a good indication these would sell



Why would a US manufacturer sell a model built around a US guitarist and use the Japanese market to test sales? Isn't there a ton of markup on import fees/taxes, etc? Genuinely curious about this business practice?


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 2, 2018)

cmtd said:


> Why would a US manufacturer sell a model built around a US guitarist and use the Japanese market to test sales? Isn't there a ton of markup on import fees/taxes, etc? Genuinely curious about this business practice?


true but i bet its more of a, bunch of JAp fans asking for that model, one store decided to make a limited run, gets sold, other stores in the US see that and think "hey, we can do that too", stores asking for limited runs, MM says "people like this model hay... lets make it happen"


----------



## narad (Jan 2, 2018)

Japan also had the chameleon JPXs. There's just a few high-power dealers and a precedent for limited runs -- I don't think it has anything to do with jp fans or testing markets.


----------



## Masoo2 (Jan 2, 2018)

narad said:


> Japan also had the chameleon JPXs. There's just a few high-power dealers and a precedent for limited runs -- I don't think it has anything to do with jp fans or testing markets.



this

theoretically, Sweetwater or Axe Palace could order the same run, right? It's just that we don't see too too many of these happening. Yes, Axe Palace has definitely stepped up and started to introduce more and more runs, but I'd like to see some happen with brands other than Ibanez, ESP, and PRS.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 2, 2018)

No different than someone doing a run of RG’s or something.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 3, 2018)

usually dubaldo music is one of the stores that has special things, they were the one ofering the two sparkle majestys during last year NAMM, and usually he stocks color prototypes too. He got couple of SBMM JPs in a chameleon sparkle color at the moment.

funny how theres no mention of these limited run JR JPs on the ernie ball forum but theres a tread in here. Love this forum lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2018)

The big Japanese dealers have always been really good at getting special runs of expensive guitars going. Far better than the American or European big shots, some legacy dealers and more enterprising newer enterprises get some cool stuff going, especially more recently. 

Sterling also seems a lot more open to runs these days. Talking to some dealers awhile back about getting stuff from EBMM even the more prominent long-time dealers said it was like pulling teeth unless EBMM was the one to initiate.


----------



## WintermintP (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't know if anyone saw this but there's a thread on the Ernie Ball forums that showed Jason making an Instagram post about his possible signature model. They're saying it's possibly based off the Majesty.

WintermintP

EDIT: Hrmm... looks like that was posted in August... looks like Jason's signature model is not happening then.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 3, 2018)

WintermintP said:


> I don't know if anyone saw this but there's a thread on the Ernie Ball forums that showed Jason making an Instagram post about his possible signature model. They're saying it's possibly based off the Majesty.
> 
> WintermintP
> 
> EDIT: Hrmm... looks like that was posted in August... looks like Jason's signature model is not happening then.


link?

or maybe was his majesty based on his JP, with the burl top and black burst


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 3, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> funny how theres no mention of these limited run JR JPs on the ernie ball forum but theres a tread in here. Love this forum lol



http://forums.ernieball.com/ernie-b...ye-burl-maple.html?highlight=Jason+Richardson

It’s was a limited run in Japan and expensive


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 3, 2018)

WintermintP said:


> I don't know if anyone saw this but there's a thread on the Ernie Ball forums that showed Jason making an Instagram post about his possible signature model. They're saying it's possibly based off the majesty



Not a signature but a custom. EBMM doesnt have a custom shop but will build customs for special players

http://forums.ernieball.com/ernie-b...eview-spotted.html?highlight=Jason+Richardson


----------



## R34CH (Jan 3, 2018)

All in all it's probably a good thing for me that it isn't readily available as I'm not a huge fan of of JPs. I really want to like them, but something feels off for me. However, if it was available I don't know if I could resist anyway. 

I'm probably better off getting a sick buckeye burl topped guitar to my liking later on down the road instead which was the original plan after first seeing Jason's in some play through videos.


----------



## Laimon (Jan 3, 2018)

Good lord, when will they drop the stupid shovel?


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 3, 2018)

#never


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 3, 2018)

#shovel4life


----------



## Radau (Jan 3, 2018)

I dig the majesty, but my bass looks like a giant spoon so ya know


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 3, 2018)

Radau said:


> I dig the majesty, but my bass looks like a giant spoon so ya know


you mean the toilet seat? hehehe


----------



## Radau (Jan 3, 2018)

Spoon, toilet seat, it's all good


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 4, 2018)

I live that shovel life


----------



## WintermintP (Jan 4, 2018)

Honestly, I would've wanted a 7-string shovel myself, but I can't put my faith in the trem. If they make one with a Floyd I might go for it.

EDIT: They cost over $3K... Then no. Never.

Thanks,
WintermintP


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 4, 2018)

Most stable Trem I’ve used brother


I’m digging ditches


----------



## WintermintP (Jan 4, 2018)

beerandbeards said:


> Most stable Trem I’ve used brother
> 
> 
> I’m digging ditches



Somehow I can't help but doubt that. It's not even a locking tremolo.

WintermintP


----------



## savage (Jan 4, 2018)

WintermintP said:


> Somehow I can't help but doubt that. It's not even a locking tremolo.
> 
> WintermintP



For what its worth, EBMM trems are some of the most stable non-locking systems in the market.


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 4, 2018)

Well it’s not locked at the nut but I think the locking tuners do the job. I hardly ever retune my guitars. I do go crazy sometimes with Dimebag-sequel squeals and it maintains. Believe it or not.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 4, 2018)

A LOT of shredders use EBMM trems heavily. It’s not a secret that they’re amazingly stable. They’re proprietary on $2-3k+ Guitars. People wouldn’t buy them if they were bad. 

I’d actually argue that their stability and comfort has in recent years made many artists consider other non-locking trems as viable in lieu of just throwing a Floyd style trem on everything.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 4, 2018)

It is actually insanely stable without being a dual locking system. Floyds are still MORE stable, but if you actually tried one you'd see what the folks mean. You can abuse it pretty heavily and maybe retune after 30 minutes of *constant *abuse. 

It will fail quicker than a Floyd/Ibby Edge setup perfectly though, and that's coming from someone who's had like 20+ JP's and I now have more Floyds in my collection that EBMM trems. 

There are a ton of factors to it, EBMM taking the time to actually slot the nut properly, lubricating the posts/nut, etc. All you have to do as a user is lubricate the nut and posts maybe every other string change and you're solid. Of course if you stick 11's on a nut slotted for 10's it won't stay in tune until you widen the nut appropriately. So in that essence it requires more work to change between tunings and gauges that are thicker, and with Floyd's nut you never need to do any of that work, just clamp and you're good. 

EBMM Trem Pros
Extremely Easy to setup
Intonation is easily accessible
Changing Tunings is quicker (No locking nut, trem not throwing tantrums when you adjust springs as much as Floyds)
As responsive as Floyds flutter and dive/pull up range is nice

EBMM Trem Cons
Gauge change will require work to maintain stability
Lubrication needed every once in awhile to maintain stability

That's how I'd put it, you can definitely be skeptical as I also was before getting one. But they work as intended, just require a bit more effort but you can argue it balances out with the Floyd's finnicky-ness and intonation setup hell. 

I was also trying to find a video on Photobucket which sadly seems to be gone forever at this point, one of the EBMM forum members NorrinRadd filmed himself pulling the trem up and down for a minute straight with a pedal tuner before the video and after all the abuse checking the tuning. The only string that was slightly out was the G flat by only 1-2 cents.


----------



## WintermintP (Jan 4, 2018)

Honestly, I didn't mind the Floyd all that much. The one I had was a dud so the quality wore out quickly, but Edge Zero II... That thing's deadly regardless of how you look at it.

Also, to be frank, I'm actually a fan of locking trems. Kahler just ain't tight enough.

WintermintP


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yeah I'm rocking Lo Pro Edge/OFR/Gotoh Floyds right now and they're all really nice to play. Once they're set I have to only really fine tune if I haven't touched one in awhile.


----------



## WintermintP (Jan 4, 2018)

Yea but those things are actually well worth the hassle though. I'd much rather have that than a bridge that I can't trust.

WintermintP


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2018)

Dont the trucci trems have roller saddles to help reduce friction?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 5, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dont the trucci trems have roller saddles to help reduce friction?



Nope. You're probably confusing the Piezo elements. 

It's just a floating, two post trem. Nothing special. Not sure why there's some weird mythos around it. 

EBMM just doesn't make crappy guitars with crappy nuts with creaky necks. There's no mystery to why they stay in tune when setup.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 5, 2018)

Likewise with Suhr and the Gotoh 510, or any non locking trem from a decent manufacturer. When the setup is right, it works!


----------



## Malkav (Jan 5, 2018)

It would be super lame if it just comes out as a slightly modified Majesty, I remember him claiming it was gonna look like a weapon from Final Fantasy a while back.


----------



## Blytheryn (Jan 5, 2018)

Malkav said:


> It would be super lame if it just comes out as a slightly modified Majesty, I remember him claiming it was gonna look like a weapon from Final Fantasy a while back.



That would be sick.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 5, 2018)

I played with a Majesty for a bit. The trem did not come back to tune after a full dive, just like every other non-locking trem I’ve used. Otherwise it did fine.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 5, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nope. You're probably confusing the Piezo elements.
> 
> It's just a floating, two post trem. Nothing special. Not sure why there's some weird mythos around it.
> 
> EBMM just doesn't make crappy guitars with crappy nuts with creaky necks. There's no mystery to why they stay in tune when setup.



That's pretty much it in a nutshell, yeah. As for the mythos, you sort of answered your own question:

Firstly, let's go back to 1977. The Floyd Rose hits the market and becomes extremely dominant by the 1980s. Practically every metal or shred guy that played a trem was using one, which also meant not much innovation was going on with traditional floating trems. There just wasn't much need when their appeal in the post-Floyd market was yoked to their traditional design. Obviously we could quibble over some of the details here, such as some of the incremental changes made along the way, but where EBMM diverges from this history is in 2000, when Petrucci jumps ship from Ibanez and starts working on a series of prototypes that would later become his first signature Music Man guitar. Importantly, the earliest prototypes did not use the 'Petrucci Tremolo', but a traditional floating tremolo that was used on the Silhouette and some other EBMM models. For example, there is the 'Black Fire' prototype now owned by a collector on the EBMM boards (photos and info on his website here), and you can see the bridge is a bit different from the final version of the guitar; as it is, 'Black Fire' was one of the last prototypes made before production, so you're already seeing the bridge toward the end of its design phase. I am not sure if any prototypes were built with floyds even though there seem to have been plans to at one point--it would seem an obvious first step, given that Petrucci was a Floyd player for more than a decade up to this point--but I believe it was EBMM's call to use a proprietary bridge, undoubtedly for business reasons rather than an attempt to reinvent the wheel. This meant that the EBMM Petrucci tremolo started life as a traditional trem that was then backwards engineered to feel more like a Floyd and to emulate it's tuning stability.

Keep in mind that the Petrucci trem might be the only 'traditional floating trem' to be designed in this way. I know PRS can also be a bit bullheaded when it comes to these sort of things, but where most other manufacturers would simply license a Floyd Design, Sterling Ball wanted to start from the ground up with the ultimate aim of creating a bridge that would satisfy JP's needs of a Floyd Rose. So when the bridge premiered on the market, obviously people would have struggled to describe it's feel compared to other floating trems, traditional OR double locking. It's an enduring problem, as the discussion above illustrates. However, what it did engender was this mythos that the Petrucci trem didn't feel at all like the ones on those 'crappy guitars with crappy nuts and creaky necks' (as you put it, Max)--because that was more or less a short hand for describing traditional trems on traditional guitars that this one resembled, but didn't aim to emulate. Going further back, it's really a problem of a market that bifurcated into traditional tremolos and Floyds, and the confusion inherent to advertising a bridge in that market that looked like the former but played like the latter. Sometimes it's easier just to say 'the EBMM tremolo is sort of its own beast...you need to play it to understand'. Thus 'the mythos'.

One last thing: when I was googling for some higher quality pictures of the Black Fire prototype, I found a thread on the EBMM forums that linked to a youtube video series of John playing the guitar in a clinic in 2000 or 2001. In the 5th video in that series, he talks specifically about the bridge (video below):



> "He's asking about the bridge--usually I use a Floyd Rose type of bridge that has a locking nut. Well that's something that's still not decided with this guitar yet. Do I like the sound of this bridge better? Yes, I think it does sound a lot better. Am I convinced I want to use it yet? I'm not really sure...I'm going to try one with a Floyd Rose type and see what that sounds like"



So that would imply he still wanted to use a Floyd. It's my own belief that there was probably encouragement from Sterling Ball to stick with the proprietary bridge because it was better for EBMM in the end. Whatever the history, what we wound up with was a very high quality bridge that was *designed to do all the things Petrucci does on a Floyd*--bolding that part because it should be the only caveat one needs to give about this bridge. It might feel like a Floyd in some ways, but it's not a Floyd replacement for Dimebag, it was a Floyd replacement for Petrucci. Which is to say it can do divebombs and all that nonsense if you want to, but it performs best when used with a set of .10s and played in his style (e.g. with some flutter, light vibrato, and so on).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 6, 2018)

Sermo Lupi said:


> That's pretty much it in a nutshell, yeah. As for the mythos, you sort of answered your own question:
> 
> Firstly, let's go back to 1977. The Floyd Rose hits the market and becomes extremely dominant by the 1980s. Practically every metal or shred guy that played a trem was using one, which also meant not much innovation was going on with traditional floating trems. There just wasn't much need when their appeal in the post-Floyd market was yoked to their traditional design. Obviously we could quibble over some of the details here, such as some of the incremental changes made along the way, but where EBMM diverges from this history is in 2000, when Petrucci jumps ship from Ibanez and starts working on a series of prototypes that would later become his first signature Music Man guitar. Importantly, the earliest prototypes did not use the 'Petrucci Tremolo', but a traditional floating tremolo that was used on the Silhouette and some other EBMM models. For example, there is the 'Black Fire' prototype now owned by a collector on the EBMM boards (photos and info on his website here), and you can see the bridge is a bit different from the final version of the guitar; as it is, 'Black Fire' was one of the last prototypes made before production, so you're already seeing the bridge toward the end of its design phase. I am not sure if any prototypes were built with floyds even though there seem to have been plans to at one point--it would seem an obvious first step, given that Petrucci was a Floyd player for more than a decade up to this point--but I believe it was EBMM's call to use a proprietary bridge, undoubtedly for business reasons rather than an attempt to reinvent the wheel. This meant that the EBMM Petrucci tremolo started life as a traditional trem that was then backwards engineered to feel more like a Floyd and to emulate it's tuning stability.
> 
> ...




You're way overthinking it.

The JP trem wasn't some amazing breakthrough. 

Don't get me wrong, I love the bridge. I have a few JP7s. But there's absolutely nothing special about the bridge. They could swap it out tomorrow for a Contour or a Wilkinson or a Fender Deluxe unit and the guitar will still perform the same.

The bridge is merely the plate that holds the strings. The spring tension and configuration determines the feel, the routing on the body and geometry of the neck joint determine the range of movement, and the nut and string play determines tuning stability. 

Also, I don't think you're remembering the trem Renaissance that was the 80's and 90's. Yeah, Floyd ruled the roost, but because they were patented and locked in with manufacturers all kinds of cool bridges came about. Kahler, Washburn, Ibanez, ESP, Schaller and many more were constantly tweaking both locking and non-locking trems trying to make the Floyd killer. If anything this is the most stagnant time in trem history.


----------



## jephjacques (Jan 6, 2018)

yo i heard he's gonna put a jazzmaster trem on his sig model


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jan 6, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're way overthinking it.
> 
> The JP trem wasn't some amazing breakthrough.
> 
> ...



I think we're talking past each other. Again, there's nothing about the design that is revolutionary. We're on the same page with that. The question is whether the JP bridge feels like other traditional floating trems, and no, in my opinion it doesn't. Does it feel like a Floyd either? Not completely. But it was designed to replace a Floyd for all the things Petrucci needed it to do. That's not the same thing as taking a Gotoh 510 off the rack and saying, 'eh, this should do John. You need to compromise'. So inasmuch as this is a speculative discussion about the _reputation _of a bridge and why it's commonly set apart, the disparity between how that bridge looks and feels is a large part of that. Why would the design need to be groundbreaking for it to feel different? Whether or not its innovative is beside the point. The blueprint can be basically the same, yet if there's minor tweaks and different materials used, the bridge is going to take on its own character. Which apparently it did.


----------



## Ji Sung (Jan 7, 2018)

jephjacques said:


> yo i heard he's gonna put a jazzmaster trem on his sig model


Would buy in a heartbeat.


----------



## WintermintP (Jan 7, 2018)

Sermo Lupi said:


> It might feel like a Floyd in some ways, but it's not a Floyd replacement for Dimebag, it was a Floyd replacement for Petrucci. Which is to say it can do divebombs and all that nonsense if you want to, but it performs best when used with a set of .10s and played in his style (e.g. with some flutter, light vibrato, and so on).



It's not a good trem for me, then, because most of my trem playing style actually came from Dimebag, and I'm using real heavy gauges on my strings.

WintermintP


----------



## Buffnuggler (Jan 8, 2018)

This guy has had such a weird career trajectory. I couldn't get into his solo album at all.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 8, 2018)

I have one of the newish JP7 trems on a shelf over here. It’s a nice piece. Brass block that’s machined to have a piezo board screwed to it. Saddles look nice with a piezo element for the strings. It has this metal cover that screws on to cover up the intonation screws and springs. And the treble-side stud is off to the side so that you can run the saddles low without fears of the high e string touching the top of the stud. 

But it also just functions like a 2-point trem. Don’t get me wrong, it has some neat features I mentioned above, but it’s a 2-point trem at the end of the day. The Floyd is too, but it has locking saddles and tends to be used with a locking nut, so it’s tuning stability is just better.


----------



## Avedas (Jan 8, 2018)

Buffnuggler said:


> This guy has had such a weird career trajectory. I couldn't get into his solo album at all.


I saw him live with Polyphia last summer. I think his music is pretty boring and same with Polyphia actually, but they're all good players so I went anyway. I couldn't get into it either and the show ended up being pretty dull.


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 8, 2018)

Avedas said:


> I saw him live with Polyphia last summer. I think his music is pretty boring and same with Polyphia actually, but they're all good players so I went anyway. I couldn't get into it either and the show ended up being pretty dull.



My friend came up with a really accurate reason as to why he dislikes that style of music (which I agree with). It's basically clinical straight up 1234123412341234 note after note after note.

A good way to look at it is take a section that's just a flurry of notes, and pretend all the notes are the same. It's like nonstop, never changing notenotenotenotenote

Compare that with something that's super shreddy but also has more variety: 

Not saying what Jason does is bad and/or easy, I certainly appreciate it and understand what he's trying to do, but it's not something I'm personally in to.


----------



## WintermintP (Jan 8, 2018)

Although I have to admit, Fragments sounds very neat composition/production-wise. I just prefer Jason's version of the Holcomb solo that the former played in the Toneforge playthrough.

WintermintP


----------



## Avedas (Jan 8, 2018)

Matt08642 said:


> My friend came up with a really accurate reason as to why he dislikes that style of music (which I agree with). It's basically clinical straight up 1234123412341234 note after note after note.
> 
> A good way to look at it is take a section that's just a flurry of notes, and pretend all the notes are the same. It's like nonstop, never changing notenotenotenotenote
> 
> ...



Could be right. I think especially in the case of Polyphia, they try to be melodic but really just put too many goddamn notes into any given melody and not a lot of dynamics to go with it. Even when they do produce a good melody, the whole thing feels flat and lifeless. I love instrumental guitar artists but those two just do nothing for me.


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 8, 2018)

Avedas said:


> Could be right. I think especially in the case of Polyphia, they try to be melodic but really just put too many goddamn notes into any given melody and not a lot of dynamics to go with it. Even when they do produce a good melody, the whole thing feels flat and lifeless. I love instrumental guitar artists but those two just do nothing for me.



Basically sounds like a midi track lol


----------



## Avedas (Jan 8, 2018)

That's sadly a great way of putting it lmao


----------



## cardinal (Jan 9, 2018)

A lot of modern metal forgets that a song needs to be catchy. Gotta have a hook and a groove. A lot of times I’ll be listening to a song and thinking “cool riffs,” but when the song is over, there’s not a single part of it that I remember or that is stuck in my head.


----------



## WintermintP (Jan 9, 2018)

cardinal said:


> A lot of modern metal forgets that a song needs to be catchy. Gotta have a hook and a groove. A lot of times I’ll be listening to a song and thinking “cool riffs,” but when the song is over, there’s not a single part of it that I remember or that is stuck in my head.


But then I could argue that metal is one of the genres where "it has to be catchy" doesn't apply as much as other genres.

WintermintP


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 10, 2018)

There's a time and place for all of it, sometimes I'll drone out to some doom and other days I'll spin Ride the Lightning to get something faster going on. I can guarantee you theres far far less shreddy bands when you compare them to bands that put out songs that familiar songwriting and structure in existence.

That, plus as long as the artist is writing their music for themselves then that's what matters! There'll always be critiques for different bands and styles.


----------



## WintermintP (Jan 11, 2018)

Again, still, I can come up with a few tracks off the top of my head that don't have a hook or a groove and it's still some of my favourites.

Case in point:





WintermintP


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 12, 2018)

We can all agree that the EBMM MAJESTY is the best guitar ever produced right?


I’m joking of course (subjective) but I love both of mine


----------



## WintermintP (Jan 17, 2018)

Guys, sorry for the necro, but there *is* a John Petrucci guitar with a Floyd on it... O_O

https://www.music-man.com/instruments/guitars/jp16

On another note, I was unable to see the 7-string models on the site. Are all of the 7-string models discontinued, or are they just not shown on the site?

Another question about Ernie Ball guitars, what are your thoughts, then, on the lower-grade model's trem? Is it still just as good as a Floyd or should I just look elsewhere?

https://www.sterlingbymusicman.com/jp70

In Canada they go for just above $2K (taxes included).

EDIT: Oh?! As it turns out, they're saying a bit of Vaseline on both the nut slots and the saddles should do it. O.O

WintermintP


----------



## Radau (Jan 17, 2018)

They exist they just don't show up. Just go into configurations and select 7 string


----------



## WintermintP (Jan 17, 2018)

Radau said:


> They exist they just don't show up. Just go into configurations and select 7 string



I'm sorry, but how do I find the site's configurations?

EDIT: Oh, it's only in the spec charts... Bummer.

WintermintP


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 17, 2018)

Buffnuggler said:


> This guy has had such a weird career trajectory. I couldn't get into his solo album at all.



I only really like 3 songs start to finish, everything I else I just like sections here and there. I was expecting something more like Rings of Saturn's latest album or an album of tracks like Behold.

This teaser for his next album sounds awesome though. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/BM9rQPtArbu


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 17, 2018)

The sterlings are solid guitars, own one it’s great. I also never use trems. That trem is decent for very light use. But it is 100% nowhere near as good as a EBMM trem, and even less like a Floyd Rose. Unless you’re talking about a sterling model with an actual Floyd Rose (of which I’m not aware of any).


----------



## WintermintP (Jan 18, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I only really like 3 songs start to finish, everything I else I just like sections here and there. I was expecting something more like Rings of Saturn's latest album or an album of tracks like Behold.
> 
> This teaser for his next album sounds awesome though.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BM9rQPtArbu



Oh... true... As for Fragments I just like the section 25s in...

https://tinyurl.com/slippedfromunderus

Those chord voicings and the vocal timbres... T^T

WintermintP


----------



## Cheap (Jun 22, 2018)

Thread ressurection time:

Looks like its gonna be a 7 string cutlass model. I've only seen it posted/played in EBMM's instagram stories so far

Looks cool, but also is sorta 'meh' just being a cutlass--we'll see how sick it gets as they move forward with it


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 22, 2018)

Cheap said:


> Thread ressurection time:
> 
> Looks like its gonna be a 7 string cutlass model. I've only seen it posted/played in EBMM's instagram stories so far
> 
> Looks cool, but also is sorta 'meh' just being a cutlass--we'll see how sick it gets as they move forward with it



do you have a link?


----------



## cardinal (Jun 22, 2018)

Dude I’m so in for a 7-string Cutlass. Can’t find the pics but I’m Instagram clueless.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 22, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/stories/music_man/

Looks neat, but not what I was expecting. The cutlass is massively comfy so I can imagine a 7 string 24 fret version being killer.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 22, 2018)

It owns


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 22, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/stories/music_man/
> 
> Looks neat, but not what I was expecting. The cutlass is massively comfy so I can imagine a 7 string 24 fret version being killer.



Thanks for the link!
Yeah, that looks very nice!
I was not sure what to expect, I was thinking his signature guitar would be somewhat closer to the aesthetics of a JP model, but this is also a very nice looking guitar.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 22, 2018)

It’s trying to make me sign up to see the pic (no thanks!) but I’m pretty bummed to hear it has 24 frets.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Cheap (Jun 22, 2018)

Jonathan20022 coming in clutch with the pic! Haha 

Seeing it as a still makes me a little less excited. I dont know if I just expected something he did to be a bit crazier than a 7 string version of their strat or what but I'm hoping he'll be whoring it out now that he can so we can fully see what's up with it


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 22, 2018)

I thought he said Kyle was going to look like something from Final Fantasy.

Do they say in the stories that's his actual sig? I figured it would just be a variation of a majesty/JP since he's been playing them for so long.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 22, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I thought he said Kyle was going to look like something from Final Fantasy.
> 
> Do they say in the stories that's his actual sig? I figured it would just be a variation of a majesty/JP since he's been playing them for so long.



Sterling asks him "When'd you start dreaming about a sig guitar" and punctuates it with a "Well here we are now."


----------



## gienek (Jun 22, 2018)

Can someone upload photo from instagram or where was is posted?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 22, 2018)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sterling asks him "When'd you start dreaming about a sig guitar" and punctuates it with a "Well here we are now."



I just watched the IG stories on the MusicMan page. I figured it would be something similar to his JPs but isn't this just a 7 string version of an already existing model? Surprised he didn't go with a neck-thru but maybe that's for a revised version.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 22, 2018)

It's a 7 string JP with a worse control layout.

Probably a solid guitar though.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Jun 23, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I just watched the IG stories on the MusicMan page. I figured it would be something similar to his JPs but isn't this just a 7 string version of an already existing model? Surprised he didn't go with a neck-thru but maybe that's for a revised version.



I feel like there was too much hype about this signature model. What people were dreaming up and what Jason Richardson could realistically expect were two different things, in my opinion.

Somewhere in this thread, there was a small debate over whether Jason deserved a signature at all. The people defending him were largely saying he's talented beyond measure (I don't disagree), and therefore that EBMM should want to support him. There's also the fact that Jason is a very young up-and-coming player that appeals to a slightly different demographic than other EBMM artists, and he's fairly well-known in the guitar-playing social media circles that other artists might not participate as actively in. In other words, Jason filled a niche.

That's all well and good, I just think folks were expecting Sterling Ball to invest the full resources of his R&D department to realise a signature model for Jason, when that wasn't realistic at all. I figured he'd just get a tweaked JP and that'd be it. Certainly his popularity as a player doesn't warrant much more than that. What I should have foreseen (but didn't), however, was that JPs don't need the help selling: they already fly off the shelves; therefore it's new models like the Cutlass that need a mid-tier endorser to give it modern appeal, and Jason was the perfect guy for that job.

The proof's in the pudding, honestly. This guitar is basically just Jason's Buckeye Burl JP poured into a new body shape. It's pretty clear Sterling had an agenda in promoting the Cutlass and steered this opportunity for a new signature model in that direction; I don't think it's a leap to assume that he kept a short leash on Jason and the design team.

Still, it looks very nice. Wonder what the neck is like...might just be the JP neck profile?


----------



## Andromalia (Jun 24, 2018)

Yeah, a slightly different spec JP would have no interest whatsoever for the company, they already sell a different spec JP model every year.
A cutlass is a good choice I think, it's a classic enough shape to not repel people. I'd likely still take a Majesty at the ame price point, but if they are affordable (at the EBMM level "affordable" ofc) they could be interesting. I can't say enough good things of my Luke II.
But then, EBMM has the greediest distributor in EU of all the US guitar brands so the prices are completely unreasonable.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 24, 2018)

Hard for me to tell from the pic, but I think it looks good. The more recent Petruccis look odd to me because the horns are too skinny. This seems to not suffer from that and looks pretty nice. Not a fan of the burl, but they have a tendency to offer a lot of different finish options.


----------



## narad (Jun 24, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Hard for me to tell from the pic, but I think it looks good. The more recent Petruccis look odd to me because the horns are too skinny. This seems to not suffer from that and looks pretty nice. Not a fan of the burl, but they have a tendency to offer a lot of different finish options.



Yea, we just have to wait for the JRX, JRXI, JR12, JR13, etc...


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 24, 2018)

While the guitar looks very nice, I just noticed that the volume knob is moved back up. The positioning of the volume knob on the JP guitars is one huge thing for me, as it's out of the way of the picking hand. 
Before I had my first JP7 (first one was actually a Sterling JP70, but it has the same layout) I played Ibanez RG7s, and the volume knob would always get in the way of my picking hand.


----------



## I play music (Jun 24, 2018)

narad said:


> Yea, we just have to wait for the JR*X*X, JR*X*XI, JR*2*2, JR*2*3, etc...


;-)


----------



## JoeyBTL (Jun 24, 2018)

I like it. It changes a few of things I'd personally change about a JP to make it for me a bit more, so I'm down for it. Doesn't have the piezo system so maybe it will be below $2k in price. The fancy top will certainly add to it, but we all know how great of a value an unloaded JP6/7 used to be, and this is close to that. SO maybe price will reflect.


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 24, 2018)

cardinal said:


> It’s trying to make me sign up to see the pic (no thanks!) but I’m pretty bummed to hear it has 24 frets.


It's a Jason Richardson Sig, did you ever think it was gonna be any less?


----------



## pott (Jun 24, 2018)

JoeyBTL said:


> I like it. It changes a few of things I'd personally change about a JP to make it for me a bit more, so I'm down for it. Doesn't have the piezo system so maybe it will be below $2k in price. The fancy top will certainly add to it, but we all know how great of a value an unloaded JP6/7 used to be, and this is close to that. SO maybe price will reflect.



After the latest price hike, MM's most basic guitars are at around 2k, so it's extremely unlikely a SIG model would be below that, much less once with a burl top. 

Of course this is just speculation. But let's remember that everything else being equal, sig model > non-sig model. Artists gotta get their commission.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm guessing at least $2900, probably ~$3200.


----------



## GXPO (Jun 25, 2018)

The design falls right on trend really. If they'd released this 2-3 years ago I think a few people may have been puzzled. 

I guess my only real disappointment is that it doesn't really achieve much for the brand in terms of functionality.. But if Jason says the JP is his perfect guitar then what options for a sig does he really have? I guess EBMM is all about the quality of the instrument when push comes to shove. I played an Albert Lee which looked god awful but was hands down one of the best playing guitars I've ever touched.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 25, 2018)

cip 123 said:


> It's a Jason Richardson Sig, did you ever think it was gonna be any less?



In my defense I have no idea who he is. I’m sure he’s a way better guitarist than I am, of course. I just figured the Cutlass 6-string was 22 frets so I thought this might be too.


----------



## I play music (Jun 25, 2018)

GXPO said:


> The design falls right on trend really. If they'd released this 2-3 years ago I think a few people may have been puzzled.
> 
> I guess my only real disappointment is that it doesn't really achieve much for the brand in terms of functionality.. But if Jason says the JP is his perfect guitar then what options for a sig does he really have? I guess EBMM is all about the quality of the instrument when push comes to shove. I played an Albert Lee which looked god awful but was hands down one of the best playing guitars I've ever touched.


I actually think the Albert Lee model looks quite cool! Wouldn't mind a 7 string 24 fret version of that personally...
And yeah I also didn't expect much new from a Jason signature guitar. A JR-8 would have been a nice surprise or maybe longer scale length or multi scale ... but I never really could imagine this happening ;-)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 25, 2018)

I guess I'm in the "it's ugly, but has potential" crowd.

I dig the specs from what I can see, but the burl is gross. Give me a solid color and maybe I'll give up my JP7 for one.


----------



## GXPO (Jun 25, 2018)

Yeah, same as Max minus ever owning a JP.. But it's likely to be a JP neck on a Cutlass right? I could actually see the JPs going out of production in favour of the JR with the Majesty being the sole Petrucci sig. 

If you're a JR fan you're pretty likely to be a Petrucci fan as well, why do I buy this instead of the JP?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 25, 2018)

GXPO said:


> Yeah, same as Max minus ever owning a JP.. But it's likely to be a JP neck on a Cutlass right? I could actually see the JPs going out of production in favour of the JR with the Majesty being the sole Petrucci sig.
> 
> If you're a JR fan you're pretty likely to be a Petrucci fan as well, why do I buy this instead of the JP?



I don't see the JP going away at all. They sell so many of them and JR is a relative unknown in comparison.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 25, 2018)

Sermo Lupi said:


> I feel like there was too much hype about this signature model. What people were dreaming up and what Jason Richardson could realistically expect were two different things, in my opinion.



Thats why I brought up how he originally wanted some crazy obscure design/concept not realising he would have very limited options. I knew from the start it would just be some kind of JP7/Majesty since he's been playing them for years and wouldn't step away from those fixed specs.



> From his style/preferences I'm going to guess neck-thru, superstrat shape with big cutaway, tremolo, 25.5", compensated nut, buckeye burl top with rosewood neck, dimarzio illuminators. So basically a Majesty designed like the exotic wood JPs. I can't imagine he would stray far from the design he's playing for 10 years.



So its just his Buckeye Burl/Roasted Maple JP with a Cutlass body shape. I don't like the black stain over the burl though, the natural yellow colour looks nicer IMO.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jun 25, 2018)

I want to see a cool sparkly one like they do for BFR runs. I think it’d look good on that shape.


----------



## xzacx (Jun 25, 2018)

cardinal said:


> In my defense I have no idea who he is. I’m sure he’s a way better guitarist than I am, of course. I just figured the Cutlass 6-string was 22 frets so I thought this might be too.



Same here, I had to look him up and still don't know who he is based on also never hearing of the bands he's been in. Every time I see this thread pop up the first thing that comes to mind is still the J Rich that went to Michigan State, played for the Warriors, and won two dunk contests.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 25, 2018)

I think a lot of people are really oversimplifying the signature guitar process. Yeah sure Jason is a fan of Petrucci, but do you really think given the opportunity anyone wouldn't try to find their own neck profile/specs/etc that are ideal for them?

I highly doubt this has the exact same profile as a JP, since the JP's are asymmetrical (Thicker on the bass side, thinner on the treble side). This doesn't really interest me since if I got a Cutlass it'd be the 6 string SSS/SSH variants instead of a 7 string. But there are a few reasons to get this over a JP if it interests you at all.

- Potentially signature JR Dimarzio Pickups?
- Different Neck Profile
- Different Wood Spec than available on a Production JP
- Different Bodystyle (Only Cutlass 7 String atm)

The other signatures all have a distinct neck profile as well, I don't know Jason at all but I doubt even he would give up his personal preference to just release a JP variant. That'd also be counter intuitive to being a signature guitar.


----------



## WintermintP (Jul 20, 2018)

If a tweaked JP is all that Jason got then he might as well not get a signature model at all... ._. I started to figure that a JP has everything he needs anyway.

WintermintP


----------



## I play music (Jul 21, 2018)

I think it would have been a clever move for him to ask Music Man to make his sig a fixed bridge guitar so that all Petrucci fans not into trems would buy his sig guitar instead. But I guess the problem with that is that Jason actually does use the trem I guess...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 21, 2018)

I play music said:


> I think it would have been a clever move for him to ask Music Man to make his sig a fixed bridge guitar so that all Petrucci fans not into trems would buy his sig guitar instead. But I guess the problem with that is that Jason actually does use the trem I guess...



I'm surprised that they haven't pushed JP into releasing a fixed bridge X model. They got him to do one with a Floyd.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 21, 2018)

Boo fixed bridges are no fun. If you’re not squealing and dive bombing while high kicking in tight pants you really need to reevaluate your guitar playing.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 21, 2018)

They released a few proto Sterlings that were hardtails, nothing since. I don't see the point really, you can just take a JP and add the extra springs + tighten the claw after inserting a form of block to the trem and it functions identically to a hardtail.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 21, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> They released a few proto Sterlings that were hardtails, nothing since. I don't see the point really, you can just take a JP and add the extra springs + tighten the claw after inserting a form of block to the trem and it functions identically to a hardtail.



Obviously you can just block the trem, but some folks just hate the fuck out of trems.

I’ll never understand.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 21, 2018)

Me either  I've been slowly converting my rack to trem only instruments.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 21, 2018)

Les Pauls and Teles can have fixed bridges. Everything else should have a trem!


----------



## Avedas (Jul 21, 2018)

No reason not to have a trem when you can easily block it. Unless you really like the look of a hardtail or something.


----------



## I play music (Jul 21, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Les Pauls and Teles can have fixed bridges. Everything else should have a trem!


What kind of weird rule is that?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 21, 2018)

I play music said:


> What kind of weird rule is that?



It's not a rule, it's his preference.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 21, 2018)

I play music said:


> What kind of weird rule is that?



I thought it was obviously tongue in cheek. Of course some people prefer a fixed bridge on all kinds of things.


----------



## The 1 (Jul 21, 2018)

That's why I like top-mount/dive-only trems. You can use it like a hardtail but still have the option to dive, without having to block anything.


----------



## Musiscience (Jul 21, 2018)

Avedas said:


> No reason not to have a trem when you can easily block it. Unless you really like the look of a hardtail or something.



A trem will affect the sound of a guitar. Nothing wrong with trems, especially if you need one for what you play. But if I you don't use or need one, IMO you should go for a fixed bridge if you have the option. "No reason to have a trem when you don't use it. Unless you really like the look of a trem or something."


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 21, 2018)

Avedas said:


> No reason not to have a trem when you can easily block it. Unless you really like the look of a hardtail or something.


if you are going to buy a guitar with a trem and then block it forever, then why buy the guitar with a trem on the first place?.

if we are talking about a double locking floyd, then maaayb ok I could give you that one...?.... but for a JP kinda trem theres no point. Like Musiscience posted in repply to yours


Musiscience said:


> "No reason to have a trem when you don't use it. Unless you really like the look of a trem or something."



. A hardtail JP/Majesty would be a very good and welcome option for folks out there. Same as offering an otion wihtout the piezzo. I would love to have a piezzo, but I know 90% of the buyers out there dont care about it. If they offer a hardtail version that would be my buy 1000 times over the trem option


----------



## Mathemagician (Jul 21, 2018)

I block my JP trems as I rarely use them. They’re good trems so I don’t mind them. But a flatmount would be awesome to have.


----------



## Vyn (Jul 21, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> if you are going to buy a guitar with a trem and then block it forever, then why buy the guitar with a trem on the first place?.



Because a trem guitar has a locking nut usually. Locking nut plus fine tuners are great for tuning stability. And blocking a guitar with a trem is cheaper than buying a guitar with an Evertune already installed, DEFINITELY cheaper than retrofitting an existing guitar with one.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 21, 2018)

Vyn said:


> Because a trem guitar has a locking nut usually. Locking nut plus fine tuners are great for tuning stability. And blocking a guitar with a trem is cheaper than buying a guitar with an Evertune already installed, DEFINITELY cheaper than retrofitting an existing guitar with one.



like I said, I could get the idea of it for a floyd, as you mention the double locking, plus some people just like the feel of those.... I would still rather a set of locking tunners tho.

but for a guitar like a JP where theres a regular tremolo with no locking nut and locking bridge, Theres no much point of it (on an ideal scenario where there would be a hardtail version of it)

Like I recon more people would be happier to buy a hardtail strat or a hardtail PRS instead of the tremolo one.... Unless they are jsut going for "tradition" looks. Plus those are dive only tremolos (are the PRS ones? not sure).... so its not THAT annoying vs a full floating bridge like on a JP 

again this if the hardtail bridge is same feeling, like on the Holcomb PRS, instead of their wraparound bridge option for hardtail


----------



## Vyn (Jul 21, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> like I said, I could get the idea of it for a floyd, as you mention the double locking, plus some people just like the feel of those.... I would still rather a set of locking tunners tho.
> 
> but for a guitar like a JP where theres a regular tremolo with no locking nut and locking bridge, Theres no much point of it (on an ideal scenario where there would be a hardtail version of it)
> 
> ...



Something worth noting is that while locking tuners do slightly improve tuning stability, it's nowhere near the effect a locking nut has. The main advantage of locking tuners is really just changing strings more than anything.

Agreed, I never understood the point of the JP trems. They feel weird.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 22, 2018)

You don't buy a trem'd guitar with the purpose of BLOCKING it.

You buy the guitar if you're going to use the trem, I literally carveda piece of wood to fit in my JPX7 back when I had it and when I wanted to go to Drop A, I just stuck it on there and downtuned. And whenever I was done I removed it and tuned back up to B Standard. And not to mention whenever people aren't getting tuning stability on a trem mthey just block it off to enjoy the guitar more. I've played a few trem guitars that would not hold tuning, and when it came down to it blocking it made me enjoy the guitar more, yeah it makes the trem useless but what am I going to do return it to the shop I got it from years after I got it?


----------



## Ji Sung (Jul 22, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> You don't buy a trem'd guitar with the purpose of BLOCKING it.



Tell that to Jake Bowen.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 22, 2018)

“People who aren’t me buy guitars because...”

Jeez guys, are we doing this right now?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 22, 2018)

Ji Sung said:


> Tell that to Jake Bowen.



I'd like to think I was obsessed with Periphery awhile back and even I don't remember that. But either way that doesn't matter, he's probably in the minority of guitarists who do it on purpose.


----------



## couverdure (Jul 22, 2018)

The reason why I'd go for a true hardtail instead of a blocked trem is because there's more wood in the body instead of a big cavity on the back containing the springs, which gives it a bit more sustain. Say what you want about tonewoods, but this is one of the few myths that I believe in.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 22, 2018)

couverdure said:


> The reason why I'd go for a true hardtail instead of a blocked trem is because there's more wood in the body instead of a big cavity on the back containing the springs, which gives it a bit more sustain. Say what you want about tonewoods, but this is one of the few myths that I believe in.



The only problem with that concept is that the heavy metal trem and block probably weighs about 20% more than most woods removed.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 22, 2018)

I'd love an EBMM 7 with a fixed bridge and no piezo but I'm still happy with my JP and Majesty. Might get one of the Richardson sigs if the pickups pique my interest.

What I *really* want is a 7-string St. Vincent, those things rule


----------



## cardinal (Jul 22, 2018)

jephjacques said:


> What I *really* want is a 7-string St. Vincent, those things rule



YES


----------



## exo (Jul 22, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The only problem with that concept is that the heavy metal trem and block probably weighs about 20% more than most woods removed.



Except he didn’t say anything about weight/mass, just that a section of the body itself is removed with a trem vs a hardtail......plus that trem relies on the knife edges and claw screws to transfer vibrations back to the body, whereas a solid body doesn’t have any of that as a “tone variable”, or deal with lost energy from sympathetic vibration of trem springs etc. the concept he’s espousing isn’t meritless, but tone/sustain/what affects it/what people like is all voodoo after a certain point anyway.....

My “best sounding” guitar at the moment for my personal playing is a Mitchell I paid $250 for.....and I chalk it all up to the bridge pickup it has.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 22, 2018)

couverdure said:


> The reason why I'd go for a true hardtail instead of a blocked trem is *because there's more wood* in the body instead of a big cavity on the back containing the springs, which gives it a bit *more sustain*. Say what you want about tonewoods, but this is one of the few myths that I believe in.





exo said:


> Except he didn’t say anything about weight/mass, just that a section of the body itself is removed with a trem vs a hardtail......plus that trem relies on the knife edges and claw screws to transfer vibrations back to the body, whereas a solid body doesn’t have any of that as a “tone variable”, or deal with lost energy from sympathetic vibration of trem springs etc. the concept he’s espousing isn’t meritless, but tone/sustain/what affects it/what people like is all voodoo after a certain point anyway.....
> 
> My “best sounding” guitar at the moment for my personal playing is a Mitchell I paid $250 for.....and I chalk it all up to the bridge pickup it has.



If you think about where the energy goes when the strings are plucked, the less that energy gets absorbed by the soft wood, and the more that stays in the strings, the longer they'll keep vibrating. That's part of the concept of using big heavy bridges. 

But you're right, most of this stuff is influenced by so many factors that there's really no reason to stress over but a small piece of an incredibly large puzzle that makes up how guitars sound and play.


----------



## WintermintP (Jul 22, 2018)

@cardinal That other thing you said reminds me of "Things Lead Guitarists Say" by Jared Dines where he goes something like, "I used to think dive bombs were cool, but then I grew out of it."

Seriously, as a lead guitarist myself, I'm actually sick of my hardtail guitar to the point I even made a new thread about it. If I really had the option, I would've switched to maybe a Hipshot tremolo at least. Although I'm not really a fan of one-way tremolos. I like to be able to pull up, but I'm not certain if Hipshot's tremolo is capable of that.

TL;DR I, too, am a tremolo fan.

WintermintP


----------



## Avedas (Jul 22, 2018)

WintermintP said:


> @cardinal That other thing you said reminds me of "Things Lead Guitarists Say" by Jared Dines where he goes something like, "I used to think dive bombs were cool, but then I grew out of it."
> 
> Seriously, as a lead guitarist myself, I'm actually sick of my hardtail guitar to the point I even made a new thread about it. If I really had the option, I would've switched to maybe a Hipshot tremolo at least. Although I'm not really a fan of one-way tremolos. I like to be able to pull up, but I'm not certain if Hipshot's tremolo is capable of that.
> 
> ...


I use relatively subtle vibrato with my trem but yeah. My old Jackson's licensed Floyd stopped holding tune about 2 years after buying it and I've had it blocked ever since, so for about the past decade until I bought my Strandberg I've effectively been playing a hardtail. The desire for a trem really got overwhelming and now I couldn't be happier. I'll probably buy a hardtail 7 though just to have more tuning and multiscale options.


----------



## WintermintP (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't really get why guitar manufacturers stopped making budget-friendly 7-string guitars with tremolos. Just because hardtail is cheaper to make it doesn't give them the right to just make all of the new budget guitars the hardtail type.

WintermintP


----------



## nyxzz (Jul 22, 2018)

WintermintP said:


> I don't really get why guitar manufacturers stopped making budget-friendly 7-string guitars with tremolos. Just because hardtail is cheaper to make it doesn't give them the right to just make all of the new budget guitars the hardtail type.
> 
> WintermintP



Because it's what sells.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 22, 2018)

WintermintP said:


> @cardinal That other thing you said reminds me of "Things Lead Guitarists Say" by Jared Dines where he goes something like, "I used to think dive bombs were cool, but then I grew out of it."
> 
> Seriously, as a lead guitarist myself, I'm actually sick of my hardtail guitar to the point I even made a new thread about it. If I really had the option, I would've switched to maybe a Hipshot tremolo at least. Although I'm not really a fan of one-way tremolos. I like to be able to pull up, but I'm not certain if Hipshot's tremolo is capable of that.
> 
> ...



The Hipshot like any other trem will pull up as long as there is physically room to pull the tremolo back.

In fact I find that non-locking trems really need to pull up. After a dive, you kinda have yank on the G and B strings to get back in tune. It’s easiest to just pull up on the bridge rather than physically pull on those two strings.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jul 22, 2018)

jephjacques said:


> What I *really* want is a 7-string St. Vincent, those things rule


*internet high-five*



cardinal said:


> YES


*internet high-five*



MaxOfMetal said:


> If you think about where the energy goes when the strings are plucked, the less that energy gets absorbed by the soft wood, and the more that stays in the strings, the longer they'll keep vibrating. That's part of the concept of using big heavy bridges.


This was the whole concept behind Traben basses and the big-ass, in-house bridges that they made (before they became absorbed by Hanser who also owned BC Rich). Their bridges were big, heavy chunks of hardware that went fairly deep into the body and had a wide plate to anchor/attach the bridge to the top.



jephjacques said:


> Might get one of the Richardson sigs if the pickups pique my interest.


Apart from this massive thread derailment just to discuss trems, are we ever going to get back to talking about the eternal-high-school-douchebag signature that this thread was originally supposed to be about?


----------



## WintermintP (Jul 22, 2018)

Sorry for the continued derailment but I absolutely have to respond to this.



nyxzz said:


> Because it's what sells.



Yea, but at least give us the option to still have a tremolo. Just because it's what sells it doesn't mean it sells because of the hardtail. Aren't a lot of us sick of it? I know I am.

Back on the topic of Jason's signature model, so is it confirmed that Jason got a signature guitar then? Will they actually sell the thing with the volume knob at... you know.

WintermintP


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 23, 2018)

WintermintP said:


> I don't really get why guitar manufacturers stopped making budget-friendly 7-string guitars with tremolos. Just because hardtail is cheaper to make it doesn't give them the right to just make all of the new budget guitars the hardtail type.
> 
> WintermintP



They never really stopped, this actually the cheapest it's ever been to get a 7 with a trem. I remember back when the only option were a couple of Ibanez and Schecters between $750 and $1200 (in 2005 money), sometimes you'd find a good deal on an old, rare Washburn for $500 or go the "ebay special" route and grab the cheapest thing you could find (still about $300) but those were all typically garbage. 

The fact you can get a decent, trem'd 7 for <$300 still blows my mind sometimes. 

You're probably having problems, not because the guitars don't exist, but because of your own oddly specific preferences and the poor Canadian dollar. 

Right now is the cheapest and most diverse 7 strings, and really all guitars, have ever been.


----------



## GXPO (Jul 23, 2018)

I saw 2 new pages and thought we had an EBMM JR update. We do not.. Interesting to see when the next update comes.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 23, 2018)

WintermintP said:


> I don't really get why guitar manufacturers stopped making budget-friendly 7-string guitars with tremolos. Just because hardtail is cheaper to make it doesn't give them the right to just make all of the new budget guitars the hardtail type.
> 
> WintermintP



Just to touch on this, I hear this opinion a lot in a lot of hobbyist circles about certain things that a group of people want. It's extremely simple, there are not sales figures to justify X brand producing instruments with Y features and they totally have the right to do so. If a company was going to make a guitar model with every niche feature in the form of a variant to support that spec need then it better be backed up with sales to recoup the cost of providing extra models with those features (Maple/Ebony Board, Hardtail/Trem, etc). If Tremolo's were a big thing in the guitar world at this moment we'd see more of the market with them, that's the reality of it. 

The era of Eddie Van Halen, Dimebag Darrel, and other 80's - 90's tremolo wizards is long past. Hell I spent a whole year learning how to catch harmonics and everytime I'm around guitar players I feel like I'm the only person past 2015 who decided to learn that skill. 

And not to sound like a cork sniffer, but I generally avoid budget guitars with tremolos because they don't last at all, if there's a trem that will eventually need a block it's definitely most budget options.

On the JR side of the discussion, anyone heard anything about this thing yet? I haven't seen a single thing about it since, you'd think they'd market it more after the big announcement or see Jason actually using it.


----------



## WintermintP (Jul 23, 2018)

@MaxOfMetal

I'm not able to show proof yet because that would derail the thread, but I've looked through guitar store sites in Canada and the only site that might have budget-friendly models with a tremolo at all is Cosmo Music, but most of their products don't even have any photos so I wouldn't be able to tell.

LA Music has a couple tremolo guitars at $600+ range but they're sale prices and their sale is likely to end real soon, and even then they're very hard to come by. And the $600+ range is the cheapest I've ever seen. It's still $455 USD, and that's sale price, so decent-trem 7s at <$300... I doubt that.

WintermintP


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 23, 2018)

WintermintP said:


> @MaxOfMetal
> 
> I'm not able to show proof yet because that would derail the thread, but I've looked through guitar store sites in Canada and the only site that might have budget-friendly models with a tremolo at all is Cosmo Music, but most of their products don't even have any photos so I wouldn't be able to tell.
> 
> ...



Like I said, the Canadian dollar isn't helping. 

But: http://www.rondomusic.com/hadron727bkflame.html

Remember, I said decent, which having worked on a couple I feel that's a fair assessment. Not great, not amazing, but decent. Throw a little elbow grease and some cheap and minor upgrades and it can be better. The price definitely allows for room for upgrades. 

This one is even better: http://www.rondomusic.com/product8711.html

If they're not your cup of tea, that's cool, but they do exist.


----------



## Malkav (Aug 1, 2018)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Hell I spent a whole year learning how to catch harmonics and everytime I'm around guitar players I feel like I'm the only person past 2015 who decided to learn that skill.



Sorry for the thread derail, but what is this technique? Are we talking about depressing the bar slightly and whacking the string with a digit on your left hand to get a real high harmonic? Honestly just curious


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 1, 2018)

Malkav said:


> Sorry for the thread derail, but what is this technique? Are we talking about depressing the bar slightly and whacking the string with a digit on your left hand to get a real high harmonic? Honestly just curious



Yeah pretty much, just something I picked up from watching Dime for years


----------



## gujukal (Aug 2, 2018)

Get a whammy pedal and don't worry about it. 
*discussion about trem on guitars closed*


----------



## AC.Lin (Aug 5, 2018)

The man just posted this on his Instagram.






I really dig it so far, but it looks a bit heavy and massif if you know what i mean.
Also, the vol/tone/switch positions aren't the best in my opinion, but it's not a deal breaker.
Very cool anyway.

Note that this is the Prototype 2, you can see the Prototype 1 on the left, and the inspiration for that signature on the right (a JP limited edition).


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 5, 2018)

Either way I hope the heel is a bit smaller than that of a regular JP7. It’s not “terrible”, but it could be better. 

I recently tried a Parker maxxfly and the bolt may as well have not been there.


----------



## AC.Lin (Aug 5, 2018)

Mathemagician said:


> Either way I hope the heel is a bit smaller than that of a regular JP7. It’s not “terrible”, but it could be better.
> 
> I recently tried a Parker maxxfly and the bolt may as well have not been there.


I second that !


----------



## gujukal (Aug 5, 2018)

Looks like a Charvel with a burl top on it, why not come up with a bit more unique shape? :S


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 5, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> The man just posted this on his Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, the burl doesn't look that bad on this new one. The black burst edging of the first really cheapened it.

I don't hate the bigger bridge either, it works with the shape.


----------



## AC.Lin (Aug 5, 2018)

By the way, Jason just confirmed in a reply that *there will be *a Sterling version of it.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 5, 2018)

tbh I'm more likely to pick up one of these than a JP, just like the shape better


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Aug 5, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> I really dig it so far, but it looks a bit heavy and massif if you know what i mean.



Yeah, that thing is looking pretty thick. Even by Chavel-inspired standards.

It doesn't put me off the shape, it's more that it doesn't really scream 'shred guitar' or 'Jason Richardson' to me, at least based on the things he's said he likes about the JP models. Not that the world needs another superstrat, I'm just saying it's a bit of an odd fit for Jason.

Another minor grievance is the body wood showing through on the arm carve. Probably much more practical to do it that way when sourcing tops for a production model vs. a custom job, but the JP on the right handles it so much better. It's not at all like those extreme bevels you see on Kiesel, Ibanez, and so on, but it's a bit too reminiscent for my taste.

Do we know what the body wood is, anyway? Basswood? Ash?


----------



## AC.Lin (Aug 5, 2018)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Yeah, that thing is looking pretty thick. Even by Chavel-inspired standards.
> 
> It doesn't put me off the shape, it's more that it doesn't really scream 'shred guitar' or 'Jason Richardson' to me, at least based on the things he's said he likes about the JP models. Not that the world needs another superstrat, I'm just saying it's a bit of an odd fit for Jason.
> 
> ...



My thought actually. But i assume that since the JPs shapes are "signature shapes", they are only for John Petrucci, and Jason can't use them for his own signature guitar.
I could be wrong, but i guess that's the logic here.

So far, we have no info about the specs. Only the pic i posted.
And if you have Instagram you can watch a video about Jason shredding on that thing in his story.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 5, 2018)

looks great. the vol knob position might be something that would bother me, too close to the picking hand. I prefer the layout on a JP where the volume knob is farther away and doesn't get in the way of the picking and (in my case, that is).

Somebody mentioned the 'heel'. I'm not sure I know what is meant by that. is it the back of the body there the neck is bolted on to the body?


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 5, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> Note that this is the Prototype 2, you can see the Prototype 1 on the left, and the inspiration for that signature on the right (a JP limited edition).


Nope, that JP was a custom built for him.




Sermo Lupi said:


> Yeah, that thing is looking pretty thick. Even by Chavel-inspired standards.
> 
> It doesn't put me off the shape, it's more that it doesn't really scream 'shred guitar' or 'Jason Richardson' to me, at least based on the things he's said he likes about the JP models. Not that the world needs another superstrat, I'm just saying it's a bit of an odd fit for Jason.
> 
> Another minor grievance is the body wood showing through on the arm carve. Probably much more practical to do it that way when sourcing tops for a production model vs. a custom job, but the JP on the right handles it so much better. It's not at all like those extreme bevels you see on Kiesel, Ibanez, and so on, but it's a bit too reminiscent for my taste.


I second all of this.

> JR: "Yeah, can you guys build me, like, a Charvel?"
> EBMM: "Sure, but you'll have to use our blubbery Cutlass body shape."
> JR: "Sure, but as long as I can keep my burled top and roasted maple neck."
> EBMM: "Same look? Easy enough."
> JR: "Hold on. What about a baby bevel? Ya know, for the inner Kiesel fan in all of us because I still have to make a last dig at Jeff for calling me out online."
> EBMM: "Hold our beers."


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 5, 2018)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> > JR: "Yeah, can you guys build me, like, a Charvel?"
> > EBMM: "Sure, but you'll have to use our blubbery Cutlass body shape."
> > JR: "Sure, but as long as I can keep my burled top and roasted maple neck."
> > EBMM: "Same look? Easy enough."
> ...



lol


----------



## AC.Lin (Aug 5, 2018)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Nope, that JP was a custom built for him.


 Wut ? Are you sure ?
I would have bet that it was the Musicman JP15-7 BFR Buckeye Burl Maple LTD (what a name).
---> https://store.ishibashi.co.jp/ec/pro/disp/1/05-313646700-0297


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 5, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> Wut ? Are you sure ?
> I would have bet that it was the Musicman JP15-7 BFR Buckeye Burl Maple LTD (what a name).
> ---> https://store.ishibashi.co.jp/ec/pro/disp/1/05-313646700-0297


That's interesting. Thanks for the info.

I could've sworn that the dude literally said all over social media that it was a "custom" that was "built for him". Does anyone else remember that? Or is it just me and my poor memory?


----------



## AC.Lin (Aug 5, 2018)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> That's interesting. Thanks for the info.
> 
> I could've sworn that the dude literally said all over social media that it was a "custom" that was "built for him". Does anyone else remember that? Or is it just me and my poor memory?


I just checked on his FB and Instagram. Sorry mate, your memory failed you this time 
It is the JP i linked above.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 5, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> I just checked on his FB and Instagram. Sorry mate, your memory failed you this time
> It is the JP i linked above.


Oh no, 100% you're right. That is the guitar. I'm not debating that. I'm just not sure if JR (or someone else) was spreading the misinformation that it was a custom build from EBMM when it clearly was not.


----------



## AC.Lin (Aug 5, 2018)

Well i found something. He owns the following guitar which IS a custom built since he said that it was the only one in the world.
Maybe you were talking about this one !


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 5, 2018)

That burl JP was a one off made for Jason but they did a small run of 4 or 5 for Japan last year. 

It looks much better without the black edges but I don't like the forearm bevel. It should contour like the JP. I'm guessing mahogany body but he said there's a lot going on at the back. Not sure what that could be. 

The pickup switch is in a bad place for a lot of people but it is a custom guitar tailored to his preference. I know a lot of guys have trouble live accidentally knocking to the bridge pickup during a solo with certain JPs. 

The bridge looks to be a mix of he regular straight JP and the pointed Majesty.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 5, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> Wut ? Are you sure ?
> I would have bet that it was the Musicman JP15-7 BFR Buckeye Burl Maple LTD (what a name).
> ---> https://store.ishibashi.co.jp/ec/pro/disp/1/05-313646700-0297



I think that model came due to the popularity of JR one-off custom


I dont like muhc the look of his new sig. The horns are too "rounded/big" for my taste, I like the more pointy horns of a JP, but I get he has to play with existing shapes on the line up. Oh well


Just wondering what shape they would do with Jared dines now, unless they do keep the Cutlass shape but with a pickguard


----------



## AC.Lin (Aug 5, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> That burl JP was a one off made for Jason but they did a small run of 4 or 5 for Japan last year.





A-Branger said:


> I think that model came due to the popularity of JR one-off custom



Damn, looks like i was the guy who was wrong !
Still, that's uncommon to see someone else asking for a custom signature of another dude (the JP), and get a limited run thanks to the popularity of that custom.
MusicMan's way of doing things i guess.



A-Branger said:


> The horns are too "rounded/big" for my taste, I like the more pointy horns of a JP


High-Five.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 5, 2018)

Lorcan Ward said:


> That burl JP was a one off made for Jason but they did a small run of 4 or 5 for Japan last year.


Ah! I knew it!

There were ten 6-string burl JPs and fifteen 7-string burl JPs made after the response to Jason's custom. All delivered exclusively to Japan.

http://www.musicman.jp/limited_edition/jp15_bfr_buckeye_burl_maple_ltd.html


Lorcan Ward said:


> It looks much better without the black edges but I don't like the forearm bevel. It should contour like the JP. I'm guessing mahogany body but he said there's a lot going on at the back. Not sure what that could be.


Looks like mahogany from the photo. It's too dark to be basswood, and it definitely doesn't look like ash (no deep grain - even if it was roasted/baked ash).


A-Branger said:


> I dont like much the look of his new sig. The horns are too "rounded/big" for my taste, I like the more pointy horns of a JP, but I get he has to play with existing shapes on the line up. Oh well


It's a basic EBMM Cutlass body. But something about this (whether it is the burl top, lack of a pickguard, or the JP pickups positioning and bridge) makes it look so weird. It's like a basic Charvel superstrat shape that is too rounded, thus making the horns look fat and making the body look blubbery-looking.


AC.Lin said:


> Damn, looks like i was the guy who was wrong !
> Still, that's uncommon to see someone else asking for a custom signature of another dude (the JP), and get a limited run thanks to the popularity of that custom.


Who says "no" to easy money? Although, some of the burl top 6-string and 7-string JPs are still available over in Japan, and the prices are beyond ridiculously high. So I doubt they actually sold well.


----------



## Avedas (Aug 5, 2018)

That's pretty expensive for a BFR.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 5, 2018)

I like it. Just need a solid color and I’m not sure I’ll be able to avoid it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Aug 5, 2018)

Some are saying this guitar looks Charvel-esque, and I see that, but the first thing that popped into my head when I saw it was the old Schecter V-7's:






Maybe put slightly thicker horns on it, and there you have it. Either way, if they put that out in a solid color, that would be pretty sweet!


----------



## MikeH (Aug 6, 2018)

Man, I just can’t vibe with that body shape. Especially coming from Ernie Ball, whose JP body is one of my favorites. Just looks way too bulky and unwieldy.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 6, 2018)

It looks like a JP that ate too many donuts and I love it


----------



## cardinal (Aug 6, 2018)

Funny how different folks just like different things. I don’t like the modern JP shape because I think the horns are so skinny that it looks funny. So I think this fixes it and looks good.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 6, 2018)

I think it kinda looks like a JP7 without the arm rest. I'm cool with that.


----------



## TGN (Aug 7, 2018)

I think it looks really good. I prefer proto 2 over proto 1.


----------



## Vyn (Aug 7, 2018)

Little bit off topic but that buckeye JP15 is a fucking GAS trap. The longer you look at it, the more you want it.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 10, 2018)

I only noticed now that on the (what I assume being the newer) prototype they moved the position of the volume knob further down, which I see as a huge improvement. On the first prototype I noticed the volume knob being very close to the bridge/bridge PU, which is a position that I usually have issues with....
Oh, and not only that, they also replaced the blade PU-switch with a toggle switch! nice!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 30, 2018)

Wondering when the release date will be on these? He’s already got at least 2 prototypes so I wonder how far off till production starts?


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 30, 2018)

NAMM release maybe?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 30, 2018)

A-Branger said:


> NAMM release maybe?



I suppose, but do they really need to sit on these another five months? You'd think they'd want to release them before the holidays, especially since there's going to be a budget Sterling model.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 30, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I suppose, but do they really need to sit on these another five months? You'd think they'd want to release them before the holidays, especially since there's going to be a budget Sterling model.



That’s what I would think as well


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 30, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I suppose, but do they really need to sit on these another five months? You'd think they'd want to release them before the holidays, especially since there's going to be a budget Sterling model.


yeah, specially since they jsut released the revised Stingray basses not long ago, like they jsut did when they were ready instead of waiting for a tradeshow


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 30, 2018)

So I would say around Christmas time probably?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Aug 30, 2018)

Glad he is getting a sig, he earned it.

That said, doesn't appeal to me at all. Kind of ugly


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 2, 2018)

Just patiently waiting for a release date


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 9, 2019)

Sorry to bring this back to life but I am curious of any rumblings.


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 9, 2019)

Nothing for the moment because it will probably be unveiled at the NAMM show in 2 weeks.


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 30, 2019)

I got to check it out at namm. While I didnt get to play it through an actual amp to hear what it sounds like, I got to see how it feels. I dont know what the radius on it is, but it feels really flat. Neck feels good, but the radius threw me for a loop and felt odd. That was really the only thing I didnt like about it. Besides that everything else felt good. It seems that they arent giving people "signatures" like the JP per say, but letting them do whatever they want to existing models. Hunter Hays also had a sig cutlass at namm too.


----------



## Miek (Jan 30, 2019)

considering how long I've been hearing about this thing there's not a whole lot going on with the actual model


----------



## cardinal (Jan 31, 2019)

Looks cool in the vid. Hard to tell from just the angles there, but the neck looks super thin; the fretboard looked about as thick as the maple behind it!


----------



## JerEvil (Jan 31, 2019)

Saw this in person at NAMM and was insta LOVE!


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 31, 2019)

JerEvil said:


> Saw this in person at NAMM and was insta LOVE!



Maybe it’s the angles but the body edges look thinner almost inspired by an Ibanez S series where the center is thickest. Cool if that’s the case.


----------



## noise in my mind (Jan 31, 2019)

Maybe the fingerboard radius is zero. That's why it creates the illusion of being sunken in.


----------

